# Big Brother Anyone??



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 18, 2009)

OK...so I admit it...I am a reality show junky!  Is anyone else planning to watch the new Big Brother starting in July?

I would not be good on this show.  There is no way that I could stand being trapped in a house with that many strangers (or even family for that matter) for that long!  There would be some serious bitch slapping going on!  Do NOT bug me in the am!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Think that's why I like it...I like to watch others pain.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

hell to the YES!!! I do not miss BB....Just please no more Jerry's this year!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 18, 2009)

I applied to BB the second year it ran in Norway, unfortunately they didn't want me... :/


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

^ you probably would have cursed all those people out girl!!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 18, 2009)

hehehe, I would at least have promised some action!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jun 18, 2009)

i love big brother!!! Hopefully this year there will be more of a diverse cast.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't stand Julie Chen...seriously that woman is so boring I could slip into a coma!!  I fast forward through most of her bits; I can do without the lame commentary I just like to see the houseguest confrontations!


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 18, 2009)

How funny, great post! My husband and I have watched since the first season. We are addicted to this show! He can't stand most Reality TV but kind of gets into this one with me. Could it be the hotties and the scheming/scamming? Summer is not the same without it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I can't stand Julie Chen...seriously that woman is so boring I could slip into a coma!! I fast forward through most of her bits; I can do without the lame commentary I just like to see the houseguest confrontations!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My Mom hates her too......She has some crazy reason like she was the reason one of her favorite news casters got fired because her husband gave her the job LOL LOL


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Oooh...I forgot to add the tidbit about "Big Brother After Dark" on Showtime. Do you guys watch that too? I remember the first year they offered Live Feed I was having foot surgery and had a lengthy bed rest ahead of me. My DH suprised me with it and I watched constantly! Gosh, writing this makes me think I have passed being a mere fan and moved onto being a groupie. Can someone find me a BB lunchbox or a decal for my car? Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am ashamed to admit ...I watch Showtime BB After Dark live feeds...please do not tell anyone ladies!

And I keep up with the blow by blow from hamster.com Live BB feeds


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

OMG. Love Big brother. Have watched every season. Me and a coworker are addicted. We watch all reality tv together. and yes, I read the live feeds at work.

The best season was with Will, the doctor and the toothbrush lady. 
The worst was the one with the father and his on/off daughter, who played the young guy and turned out she was be a real mofo. cause she started off so sweet. 

The guy from michigan won was last year or year before but that was a boring show but how he made it to the end perplexed me to this day but I was proud of the local boy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

I LOVED Dick!!! Loved him!!!

I'm talking about Dick and Danelle that didn't sound good

I Hated Will and his side kick


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

Dick was annoying at times but he was direct and did call people out. He looked dirty and smelly.

But Danielle was a disappointment. 

Not Will, he and the 1st winner  taught people how to win the show. His sidekick was annoying, I admit. He rode his coattails.


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am ashamed to admit ...I watch Showtime BB After Dark live feeds...please do not tell anyone ladies!

And I keep up with the blow by blow from hamster.com Live BB feeds_

 
Your secret is safe with my husband and me!


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I LOVED Dick!!! Loved him!!!

I'm talking about Dick and Danelle that didn't sound good

I Hated Will and his side kick_

 
I liked him too.  Trying to remember the crazy lady's name from New Orleans that was on last summer....seems like all the casts have blurred together in my mind.

It amazes me that i am such a reality show junkie. I work in a freaking hair salon how much cheap ass drama do i need anyway?  LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Renny and the only reason I know that is because that is my sister's nickname...her name is Renee' but when I was little I couldn't say Renee' so I called her Renny


----------



## elongreach (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll be watching it.  I used to watch obsessively with the internet feeds til the wee hours of the night.  Now I'm not so absorbed with it.  I only watch it on tv and don't even look at the blogs to see who won before it's happened.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I LOVED Dick!!! Loved him!!!_

 





OMG...so did I...he was hilarious!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_hell to the YES!!! I do not miss BB....Just please no more Jerry's this year!_

 

haha oh jerry remember when he fell in the pool i did feel bad for him but i couldnt help laughing at the same time






anyone have any ideas what the twist will be this year ?? as long as they dont make it partners like they did in BB9 i think it was .... that was the worst bb ever


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

hell yeah...his ass was trying to read that damn banner so hard he backed his tail right up and in.....I laughed til I cried


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 19, 2009)

Dick was the shit man! Always fun to watch.

Tish, I am right there with you about BB after dark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I get it on here 3 hours earlier, bless directv! So, it's not on super late & I end up watching all of it! Ha...I am a loser!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 29, 2009)

so its media day for BB 11 and you guys will never believe who's there i really hate it when they bring back people from past seasons unless its all stars but any1 wanna take a guess on who is back for another season (without cheating lol) ???


----------



## krijsten (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been watching BB UK online.. Its alright.

I'm excited to see what the american BB is like!


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't forget to set your DVR for Big Brother for Thursday night! Colour Craft and Big Brother all coming out on the same day. We are lucky people. I might just buy a lottery ticket and if I win, MSF for all!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atwingirl* 

 
_Don't forget to set your DVR for Big Brother for Thursday night!_

 
Sooo can't wait!  Seeing as the weather here has been for shit so far this summer it'll give me something to do 3 nights a week.  I'm sure it will be on Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday as normal.

Love the cliques idea; could get very interesting.  A scary reminder of high school...


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 9, 2009)

So it starts tonight...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a glimpse at this season's houseguests if anyone is interested to check it out ahead of time!

Big Brother 11 House Guests Revealed - Details & Pics | Big Brother 11


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 9, 2009)

On first impressions, I like Chima, Lydia and Russell. 

Can't wait for tonight and when the live updates get to going.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 9, 2009)

I hated *** the HG that won (trying not to be a spoiler***) in the past BB...Ugghh sure I will feel no different in this one!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I hated *** the HG that won (trying not to be a spoiler***) in the past BB...Ugghh sure I will feel no different in this one!_

 
I could have handled any of the others...seriously...why that one!!  So irritated!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 10, 2009)

On a more happy note I think that Kevin is going to be a riot...I love him!!  When he said she is so not 18 more like 25 I wanted to die!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 10, 2009)

I know...she knew damn well that 18 was not believable ...she could have at least gone to 20


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 10, 2009)

on the makeup note, 

Chima has an oil problem in the face.
Lydia is a makeup artist, and those smoky eyes with hot pink lips while I wouldn't do it, was pretty. 

Kevin over time is going to be either annoying or call out people like he did with the 25 years playing 18, he was like yeah right, too funny.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Lydia is a makeup artist, and those smoky eyes with hot pink lips while I wouldn't do it, was pretty._

 
I'd love to see how much of her bag was taken up by makeup.  From what she was wearing makeupwise when she went into the house it looks like she certainly doesn't go for the natural look!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 14, 2009)

Seriously could Jessie be more of a meathead?  How many times does he want to flex his muscles in one show?  I'm not sure who irritates me more...him or the girl with the huge boobs (can't even remember her name but you know who I'm talking about).

What about the poor loser Chima?  I mean the game has just started and she has to go without for a week and she's upset talking about leaving.  Did she not know what the show was all about before signing up?  I hope she's the one to go!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 14, 2009)

laura is annoying me lol but not as much as jesse is 


i hope the HG's realize that only one person can win the money ..... i wonder what the next twist will be


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have the strongest dislike for Jesse and his little boy snitch


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 14, 2009)

Did it come tonight? I so missed it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes Sun, Tues and Wed this season


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't stand Jesse. I want to package up one of my husband's button down shirts and send it to him. He can't think that a Muscle Tee is appropriate for all occasions, can he? Put some clothes on.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 15, 2009)

not to mention he is dumb as f**** seriously...he has lifted out all his brain cells and he probably has a little *** so he has to act macho to compensate for his short comings


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG...CONTINOUSLY...I almost pee'd my pants!  He did it so early with such an attitude too.  You know he was thinking...I got this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't understand why they didn't just collect all the letters they could and then figure out what to spell.  Have they not played Scrabble before??

What the heck is Russell's beef?  He friggin' just started yelling at Jeff and then Natalie joins the fray.  Wow...way too much testosterone on that team (yes I include Natalie with that too).  Testosterone; maybe they should have spelled that.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Yes Sun, Tues and Wed this season_

 
I think it's Tues, Thurs & Sun.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 15, 2009)

you are correct...good I can go shopping tomorrow

Tuesdays at 9pm ET/PT, Thursdays & Sundays at 8pm ET/PT


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 16, 2009)

Who do we think is going, Braden or Chima.

I personally want Braden, I can see Chima getting on their nerves another week.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 16, 2009)

This time I really don't care...neither one is on my favorites list at this point


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 16, 2009)

I only like two people on the show at this moment: Lydia and Kevin.

I want Lydia to go all the way because I want to see her makeup looks and I like her as a person, so far.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 16, 2009)

my goodness i can't believe who the new HOH  is lol .. this week should be very interesting


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 16, 2009)

He is the one I want gone the most...he is such a Flake.....Always one in every episode...Just walking around keeping up Shit...He is the Jerry of the Bunch lol


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 17, 2009)

At this point (i know it's early) but i basically can't stand almost all of them!
I think I can only stand some of them because they are laying low and haven't had a lot of camera time.
I thought I liked Kevin and Lydia before tonight...drama queen vindictive little babies. 

ugh that was just an annoying 42 minutes (fast fwd through commercials)..it was almost as painful to watch as Dance Your Ass Off (I do NOT recommend this show in any way, shape, or form!).
I don't know if i can stick with it this season


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm thinking right now that Michele and Jeff are kind of my faves.  I did like Lydia & Kevin until Lydia lied to Braden and made a great big huge stink about it and then started yelling at everyone!  I'll keep Kevin on my like list for now as he was just protecting Lydia and trusted what she said.  

I dislike Jessie, Russell, Ronnie & Natalie the most; they just seem to be mean spirited people.  Plus I don't think that the BB house is big enough for both Russell's and Jessie's egos.  I mean one with no sleeves all the time and the other with his shirt open...I think I threw up a little when I saw them!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 17, 2009)

I dislike Lydia, Jessie, Natalie, Russel and Ronnie as well.....Ohhh Natlalie is really a thorn in my side


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 20, 2009)

lol i think Casey or whatever his name is the most annoying one out of the bunch ..... he's a 30 something grade 5 teacher and he acts like he's a G wearing his hat sideways most of the time can some1 tell him thats not cute


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 20, 2009)

I missed it tonight so i will have to catch it later...I have the hardest time watching it on Sunday's we are always out and about on the weekends....

Dear BB...can you come on M, W and Thursday...we have a life on the weekends lol....


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 20, 2009)

Seriously Ronnie is so annoying...I just want to smack him.  Although I do like his plan to backdoor Russell as I don't like him either!

Casey reminds me of Mike Boogie from another season...with the clothes and the hats...I mean come on!

Jeff better not go home as he is the nicest thing to look at on that show.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 20, 2009)

Seriously, Chima has to go. Ronnie is telling his gameplan to ev1, so he will be going, he is becoming a sitting duck.

and yes jeff is take home to your mama hot while jessie and Russell are freakshow hot.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 21, 2009)

The lipstick Lydia is rocking during POV competition is pretty. 

Ronnie is stupid. Lydia is pretty and Jordan is dumb. That is what I took away from episode so far.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 22, 2009)

CBS  does such a horrible job editing all of a sudden Jordan is up on the block randomly ??? Has anybody been following the live feeds after Ronnie put Jordan up he has locked himself up in the hoh room for like 4 days, only to come out and go to the DR lol..  


I actually like Jordan ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 22, 2009)

Chim Sham and Ronnie get on my nerves worse than Jesse and Natalie...so that is pretty much borderline ...Hate their asses right now


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_CBS  does such a horrible job editing all of a sudden Jordan is up on the block randomly ??? Has anybody been following the live feeds after Ronnie put Jordan up he has locked himself up in the hoh room for like 4 days, only to come out and go to the DR lol..  


I actually like Jordan ...._

 
Spoiler Alert:

The gig is up on Ronnie. He promised ev1 to put up Russell but didn't at the last minute after Jessie and Natalie convinced him not to. So after the change, ev1 started comparing notes and came to the conclusions that most of the lies directed at each other came from Ronnie. So ev1 has decided to stop talking to him (which I think is childish) but that's where I am at in the feeds. And Jessie promised he would get rid of Russell but noone said "no you can't b/c you are on the same team".


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 23, 2009)

^^^Drama!  I really should get the live feeds!  

I don't agree with who is on the block but I can say I won't be sad to see Laura go (if that's what happens).  Jordan seems nice...although a little slow.


----------



## chocokitty (Jul 23, 2009)

I was so happy Jeff won the POV but not happy that Russell didn't get put up on the block.  Ronnie -- that was a stupid move!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 23, 2009)

Ronnie and Russell have a secret alliance. But ronnie overplayed it and make it seem like he hates russell and now russell is making it seems like he hates ronnie but has been sneaking up to the room to talk to him. 

But this plan seems stupid.

The brains or off-beat needs to win tonite to get one of the athletes out of the house to even the playing field.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 23, 2009)

^^^Is this from the live feeds?  It's like getting extra juicy gossip.

Love your updates...thanks!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 23, 2009)

Joker's Updates - CBS Big Brother USA 11 Live Updates Start July 9 after BB11 Premiere, Spoilers, News, Interviews, Chats, and more!

Quick view. people type everthing that is going on in the house.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 24, 2009)

Jessie is HOH again.  Damn I guess he won't be going home and neither will Russell!!  So frustrating!  I don't even think he'll nominate Ronnie as they seem to be pretty tight in their alliance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Guess it's going to be Michele, Jordan or Casey on the block as the rest seem to be working together...except Jeff & Russell but Jessie can't nominate them!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 24, 2009)

I hate this Season already...I do not like the cliques they set up and I am sick of Jesse's ass...Yeah I like being HOH so I can eat good...you can't maintain this type of muscle mass on slop...Kiss off you steroided freak!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's fit and then there's circus freak...Jessie comes from the 2nd group. 

Although I found Laura's boobs a little freakish as well.  Then to say that it's not your fault people stare at them...hello...you're the one who got them that big!! (as Casey so nicely pointed out).

I think I'm routing for Jeff or Michele...they seem to be the most sane of the whole strange lot.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 24, 2009)

^ I know this is the very first season I have actually not even been bothered when I miss a episode.....And if they were smart they would all be trying to get Jesse's ass out of there...I mean he already had his chance to play the game and he KNOWS, duhhh how to play the game and play you...PEOPLE, hello!!!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_OMG. Love Big brother. Have watched every season. Me and a coworker are addicted. We watch all reality tv together. and yes, I read the live feeds at work.

*The best season was with Will, the doctor and the toothbrush lady*. 
The worst was the one with the father and his on/off daughter, who played the young guy and turned out she was be a real mofo. cause she started off so sweet. 

The guy from michigan won was last year or year before but that was a boring show but how he made it to the end perplexed me to this day but I was proud of the local boy._

 
Chilltown FTW!
 I loved that season too, I think I was like 12 lol and I still remember them. 
I think Will and his friend are by far the most successful reality stars to date. I had no idea the Geisha House and Dolce in California were theirs!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 26, 2009)

i doubt they will show this on tonights episode, i read somewhere that lydia and jessie where doing some sexual things at 3am ............


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ I think I just threw up in mouth a little bit at the thought....


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 26, 2009)

I caught up with BB On Demand.
I like Ronnie, and I think Casey is soo funny. I LOVE just looking at Jeff, he's so handsome.
Chima, goodness she's annoying, and so is the one with the overly fake boobs....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 26, 2009)

I so TOTALLY DISLIKE Natalie....lying 18 y/o Scrub...and Ronnie is a spreading fungus


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 27, 2009)

^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could Jessie possibly love himself more?  OMG he thinks he's the second coming or something.  The fact that Natalie and Lydia are fighting over him just makes me ill.  Seriously?  If I went after anyone in that house it would so be Jeff!!

Watching this season is like a car wreck...painful to watch yet hard to look away!  I PVR it so I can fast forward the boring bits.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 27, 2009)

this season is so stupid ... they should just cancel it and give Renny her own show on the same time and day that BB is  supposed to be on or even jerry !!! haha j/k


i hope at the end jeff wins cause everyone is cluless


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 27, 2009)

It was funny though when Jesse asked Lydia if she was wearing false lashes...I think she was hoping he was diggin them...she was like yeahhhh whyyy....Cuzz you kept batting your eyes like a crazy woman lol


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't like Jessie but I have to admit he seems to have a way with people and manipulating them over to his side.

I don't really care if Casey or Jordan goes home...not routing for either of them.  Although it would be fun to see Lydia and Kevin switch sides and reak some havoc by keeping Casey in the house to go after Jessie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This season is def one of the most boring for me.  Usually there's someone I really want to win but this time it's just meh.  If there was anything else on I wouldn't bother but summer TV sucks and the weather here has been crap!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well Jesse....has a slight advantage on the others.....*cough* He has played the game before ... I just want Natalie gone...I dislike her more than Jesse & Ronnie ...Casey doesn't bother me so bad...the fact that I know Jesse is threatened by him makes me want him to stay even more


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 29, 2009)

I really cannot stand Natalie. She annoys me. And I think Ronnie is terrible. I hate to admit it, but Jesse kind of entertains me even though he's a self-obesessed roid freak. 

And I like Jordan. She's a bit...dense, but she seems sweet.

I wanted to like Lydia, but she acts like such a dick sometimes.

I haven't watched the show in forever, but I was bored Sunday and watched all the episodes they had on demand and got sucked in.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 29, 2009)

did anybody catch the ending where they said a huge announcment will change the game upside down ..... if these people were smart they would evict jordan and keep casey

Jessie is so stupid i hope the announcement is that they break up the clicks then have an america's player for one week and get rid of jessie again lol


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_and got sucked in._

 
Totally unrelated: But is that the Venture Bros. Nurse. My husband loves that show. 

Back to Topic:  They need to keep Casey b/c Jesse is threatened by him (b/c he is smart, Casey can win comp. not the rest of those dummies), they have the numbers to keep casey, It will piss jeff off but he will continually be safe if the muscles keep winning unless the game changer is no more groups and you nominate who you want. 

Obviously someone else should be brought in, because if muscles group keep winning, tonite might be my last episode.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_did anybody catch the ending where they said a huge announcment will change the game upside down ..... if these people were smart they would evict jordan and keep casey

Jessie is so stupid i hope the announcement is that they break up the clicks then have an america's player for one week and get rid of jessie again lol_

 

Yeah I hoping that is it...no more groups everyone plays as individuals....I pray they keep Casey...if not this may be my last night watching as well..because it is gonna borderline stupid from this point forward....

Besides I am still so loving watching "Dance Your Ass off" That show cracks me the hell up....they be dancing their ass off tho


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 30, 2009)

I keep missing Dancing your ass off. I only catch it weekends and they don't run it enough. Which is strange why don't they re-run the good shows on the weekends and keep off the outdated movies. Excited for Atlanta Housewives, premiere.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would so love to FIGHT Natalie!! really...I would like to just beat the living sH*t out of her.....Tae Kwon Do champ...ok....how about a good old stand up ass whipping street fight....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope someone other than me is watching the live feeds.....so glad I have a bootlegging engineer dh and I am not paying for this sh*t


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope Jeff gets the "Coup D'Etat" and puts up any 2 of Jesse, Natalie or Ronnie.  Just stick them up there right on kickoff night with no warning!

That would make me happy...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 31, 2009)

Agreed!!! Especially Natalie...who is so friggin upset that Jesse don't get to eat...F* Jesse worry about yourself!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok I have been watching this crap too long....at least Lydia has good makeup taste


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 31, 2009)

^^^ I noticed she was using MAC as well!!  A couple of weeks ago when she was having a fight with someone it also looked like she had a MAC lipglass in her hand.  Great free advertising for them; you could clearly see the name MAC on the compact.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 31, 2009)

^^ so did keesha but she didn't wear 85895485 lbs of make up like lydia does


haha jessie was so shook when julie said the teams were breaking up,  and wtf is up with nat ...



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I hope Jeff gets the "Coup D'Etat" and puts up any 2 of Jesse, Natalie or Ronnie. Just stick them up there right on kickoff night with no warning!

That would make me happy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i think he will,  haha i read on a bb live feeds website that ronnie is convinced that he's getting the special power, what kinda drugs is he on ???


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_i think he will, haha i read on a bb live feeds website that ronnie is convinced that he's getting the special power, what kinda drugs is he on ???_

 
Why is it always the people that America hates that think they are loved??  That happened with another season I can remember people saying why didn't America vote for our side?  Some people are just delusional!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ronnie...reminds me of this jerk I used to work with...Not only did he think everyone loved him but he also thought he was hella good looking, intelligent and funny....Which was funny  because he was not good looking even to a blind person and he sure as hell had no sense of humor...and he was liked about as much as he was funny, however he was intelligent I will give him that...He even looks, talks, acts and walks like Ronnie....I am about to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 31, 2009)

Side note...I voted so many times for Jeff it wasn't funny!! and the sad thing Ruscle (Russel) is even starting to grow on me...But Jesroid, Ronscank and TheGnat....OMG...If i had a BB gun


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Side note...I voted so many times for Jeff it wasn't funny!! and the sad thing Ruscle (Russel) is even starting to grow on me...But Jesroid, Ronscank and TheGnat....OMG...If i had a BB gun_

 





Great nicknames!!

I was actually thinking the same thing about Russel.  That's why I only put that Jeff should target Jesse, Natalie and Ronnie (any 2 of these).  Russel should team up with Jeff!!  Beauty and the Beast?


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm so happy about the Coup D'Etat. Ronnie does realize America is voting, right? I mean he should know that that means he stands no chance. Because I can't imagine him thinking people like him with that way he'd acted. I just can't

I noticed Lydia's use of MAC stuff. The mint green nailpolish she was wearing in the beginning that I've also noticed Jordan wearing looks a lot like Peppermint Patti. I feel like such a dork for noticing that.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Totally unrelated: But is that the Venture Bros. Nurse. My husband loves that show. 
_

 
It's Dr. Girlfriend.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_I noticed Lydia's use of MAC stuff. The mint green nailpolish she was wearing in the beginning that I've also noticed Jordan wearing looks a lot like Peppermint Patti. I feel like such a dork for noticing that._

 
That's OK...looks like we are all dorks then so you are not alone!


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 3, 2009)

after nominations ..... lol


ronnie really thinks he'll be getting the special power


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 3, 2009)

^^^ I know, Ronnie really is delusional.  He was talking as if he figured America loves him and he will be getting the power!  Don't think so!!  I so hope Jeff gets it.  

I'm impressed that Russel stuck to his deal with Jeff...hate to say it but I am liking him more as the show goes on.  Russel, Jeff and Jordan would make a good team!

I am really starting to dislike Lydia.  Did you see her face when she was nominated??  I started to laugh; she looked like a lost puppy!  She really needs to tone down the makeup a lot as well.  You can still have prominent makeup without looking like a clown!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lydia is trash to be honest...the way she throws herself at Jessie Boy is so pitiful and he just makes fun of her ass to Natalie  ....I like Russel, Jeff and Jordan...any three of those can win and I would be happy...I can tolerate Michelle, however I don't want her to win....I watch the live feeds so I see most of their true colors and the people I really can't stand in order are.....

Ronnie, Natalie, Jessie, Lydia, Chima and Kevin.....Chima's weave is hanging on by a thread literally...you will see her in a lot of headbands or scarfs  I am sure...that thing is so loose it is pitiful lol


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW, Chima and Russell are going at it! they are in each others faces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It pays to watch after dark sometimes!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 4, 2009)

Shit has hit the fan!! Kevin has found ballz and is about to beat Ronnie's ass...Chima and Russell are fighting like cats and dogs....Now the whole house has turned on Russell....Damn I liked Russell....Of Coures the main instigator is NATALIE!!! She going from room to room .... All this shit started because of a Jessie/Gnat lie.....and they come out smelling like roses..Michelle screaming at Russel....Lawd ....damn!

Chima weave bout to come loose...it's just a mess up in that house


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG...Ronnie is crying like a 2 y/o WTF is going on....Get some ballz already!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^OK I really need to get the live feeds!!!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_^^^OK I really need to get the live feeds!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha here's the video, kevin chest bumped him and ronnie flipped out ... 

http://www.clipser.com/watch_video/1345531



nat needs to leave how can she talk shit about michelle when she hasn't won anything just hiding behind jessie,


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^Some of the clips are great!  The show would be so much more interesting if they included even just a small portion of this!  Ronnie crying is priceless...don't feel sorry for him one bit.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_haha here's the video, kevin chest bumped him and ronnie flipped out ... 

http://www.clipser.com/watch_video/1345531



nat needs to leave how can she talk shit about michelle when she hasn't won anything just hiding behind jessie,_

 

Girl why did you play that beautiful Bean Footage again...I am dying laughing AGAIN!!! 

I so pray NATALIE leaves she is the national spokesperson for Jessie...Jessie can't even speak for himself...she always talks over him...Like what he wants to say is....ugghhhh

The live feeds are so worth it...all the best funnies are seen outside of the shows


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_haha here's the video, kevin chest bumped him and ronnie flipped out ... 

http://www.clipser.com/watch_video/1345531



nat needs to leave how can she talk shit about michelle when she hasn't won anything just hiding behind jessie,_

 
Oh my god, I watched that like five times in a row and it just got funnier and funnier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





He is such a spaz.


Did you guys see any of his videos from back when did some student filmaker thing? I found them on JokersUpdates. They're sort of creepy.

Here's one:

YouTube - Chip and Zach


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ronnie is creepy...he is so weird.....I still swear he reminds me of this guy I used to work with and ir makes me almost piss my panties in horror...I missed when he was HOH ...what did his wife look like...was she creepy too?


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 6, 2009)

lol, I'm sorry you had to work with someone like that.


His wife is in the video. She's the one playing his mother.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG ...so weird......I guess he is trying to be the next Mr. Rogers or something! *gagging*
 What a lovely couple...NOT


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 6, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!Thank God!!!!!!!!*











  The Rat is GONE

So glad all my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  for the coupd'etat  paid off!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Please let him put up Natalie next week


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 6, 2009)

ronnie is gone !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I knew Jeff would get the special power or what the HG's are calling the 'wizard' 


as much as i hate nat i would love jessie to go home, and watch that heffa self destruct ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 7, 2009)

I hate the Gnat too...and I thought Chimma had grown some ballz since the blowup with Ruscle...But obviously not...she is not even thinking about putting up Ruscle as she sweared she would, cuz the Gnat has convinced her mindless ass it's a bad idea...and everyone listens when she talks like she is GOD or something...Ugghhh she is on my list now too...Right now it looks like she will prob put up Lydia and Michelle


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 7, 2009)

didn't russle and chima fool around though ?? i read it on jokers updates, i think she's just mad that he's talking to michelle now 


haha look at this

*9:06 PM*Jeff to Nat " u have that shity grin on your face" NT 


im really loving jeff now, he's going around dropping hints saying that he knows for sure that he's safe .. and gnat is all shook up lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 7, 2009)

They were fooloing around but they broke up last week because he was making eyes with a chick that worked on the set...that she said was her friend outside of the house...he went off on her and told her she was not his F* girlfriend and he could talk to who he wanted....and they went to battle ...she called him a little dick and he told her that she was trying to give him a blowjob in the HOH room and all shit hit the fan since this was done in front of the whole house...they were both called into the Dr and advised to to stay at least 3 ft from each other because it almost went to blows ...seriously!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^Holy drama!!!  

I am so glad Jeff has the power.  I am hoping he won't wuss out and that he'll actually use it.  I would love him to put up Jessie and Nat against each other and see what happened!!  If neither him nor Jordan go up he may not feel that he wants to use it because of the possible backlash.  I am so hoping he does though...


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope she puts up Michelle and Lydia and he takes them down and puts up Gnat & jesse...I almost want her to put him up to force him to use it...I think that he won't use it either if he nor Jordan is up on the block.....and they will never get those two out...Hell even if he puts up anyone with Natalie I would be happy happy


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_






*!!!!!!!!!!Thank God!!!!!!!!*











 The Rat is GONE

So glad all my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the coupd'etat paid off!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Please let him put up Natalie next week_

 
lol @ those emoticons, I coudn't stop laughing at the goodbye messages they tape Ronnie lol


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 10, 2009)

Well from the sounds of things Jeff is planning on using his power.  I hope he takes them both off and puts Jessie and Nat against each other.  I would rather Nat go home out of those 2.  Too bad he couldn't put up Chima & Nat!!  

Although I wouldn't mind seeing Lydia stay up either as she's a friggin crybaby about things.  Plus Nat vs Lydia would be really funny as they seem to do it on a daily basis!


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 10, 2009)

jessie is so whipped .... as much as i hate nat i have to give her props she does nothing but every1 listens to her and does what she wants ... well the stupid people do .. i hope jeff puts up gnat and jessie


haha did anyone else see lydia was using her kat von d pallete ... or was it just me lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 10, 2009)

No I saw it...she is always using something great on her face.....Now that hair most days...thats another story 

Yeah Gnat has Jessie whipped like hell...and Chimma has turned into the worse Bitch ever! Now that I know she wants Jeff/Jordan out I really want him to put up the Jessie/Gnat duo to go....But why do I have this feeling he is gonna chicken out and not use it....


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^I agree; I think he's going to chicken out.  Would LOVE to see him man up and take charge!!!!


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish Jeff put Nat and Jessie up 
Nat is sooooooo annoying ib be happy to c her out
n i think Lidia Kevin Jeff and Jordan should stick together


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think so too...But Kevin has been so far up Jesse, Gnat and Chimma's ass for the past few days I have been about to barf!!!! All four in the HOH bed! Yuck!! Lydia is mad cuz he told her he was not going to use the Veto cuz the Powers to be Chia Pet, Gnat and Jesfuck says she is safe...I'm sick of all of the dummies...

Although Jeff did say it is time for him to make a move he is tired of being a silent sheep...so hopefully he wll use it...and he Ruscle, Lydia, Jordan and Michelle can form an alliance

However Lydia is still so not over her infatuation with Jesfuck for some reason she can't stay away from him


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 12, 2009)

i cant wait to know who Jeff is going to put up tomorrow 
i hope he does use the coup d'etat


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

Me too....Right now he is saying Natalie &  Jessie...But that damn Jordan keeps making him second guess himself ....Uggghhhh can she just be quiet....But I think that is who it will be..They should tell it tonight on the live feeds ...I am dying to know ...But, I promise not to be a spoiler


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 12, 2009)

I really hope he uses it even just to see the look on Chima, Jessie, and Nat's faces.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

If ChimmaPet keeps laughing ...cacklin' I will be forced to stop watching....I don't know which laugh bothers me more...her cacklin' or Michelle's I'm so damn nervous laugh....

AND...sorry but they have been in the house almost 40 days...I'm really gonna need ChimmaPet to wash that mop on her head....SOON


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG she must have heard me!!!!! She is washing her hair in the shower!!!!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 12, 2009)

lol^ Chima also looks so damn grasey and shiny all the time!! Blot Powder Chima, Blot Powder


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thats cuz she piles on a jar of baby oil gel on her face every morning


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^ hehe lolzz
i heard tonights show is not going to be live and maybe .. maybe im not sure  there wont use de coup d"etat bcuz chimapet said would trow a fit or somethng if whoevers has the power uses it... wich is reason y there maybe not goin to go live ..they actually told all of the audition to come like 3-4 hours earlier 
i hope they let Jeff use the power n that diva gets a slap in the face


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

No they are recording it in about 30 mins.....They said for security reasons it has to be pre-recorded...I think they feel Chima is gonna go Ghetto Fab....I am watching it like a hawk!! because jeff has already told the producers his decision so I am thinking he is putting jeff and natalie...I am praying!!! Jordan doesn't have a clue that he has it...he has played so smart

Chima has stated that she will go off if her nominations are over-ruled because she is HOH...and if they are that means her HOH didn;t mean shit yada yay!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 13, 2009)

OMG...I hope he uses it.  That's the reason everyone gave him the power.  They WANT him to use it!!  I'm hoping Jesse & Nat go up and Nat goes home...that would totally piss Chima off!


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree I hope Jeff uses the power on Jessie & Natalie.  I wish it was a double elimination week so both of them can get out.  Then Chima HAS to go next!  I can't take her cacklin' anymore.


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

chima is sooo annoying i hope she goes next week im sick of her 
n i hope jeff puts nat n jessie up


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_I agree I hope Jeff uses the power on Jessie & Natalie. I wish it was a double elimination week so both of them can get out. Then Chima HAS to go next! *I can't take her cacklin' anymore*._

 

You and me BOTH... I want to snatch that damn weave off...she was doing it in the mirror this morning and they were all fascinated by the process and she was telling them how expensive it is to have the type of weave she has....who the F* cares ...Ok well no one said it was mandatory you get weave...Cackle cackle....UGGGHHHHHH


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh no way!  Well she thinks she's a Diva so I guess she figures everyone cares about how expensive her weave is etc.  

I couldn't get over her face when Kevin decided not to use the POV.  Doesn't she know that the HOH this week doesn't have any power??!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

He is Chima's new best friend...and he was banking that Michelle has the Wizard powers....WRONG!!  Let me go check in on these misfits and see whats going on ...I just got back from working out


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

They are still taping the dang show...it was only supossed to be down for 2 hrs....Something crazy must have happened...Like Chima went off, Nat had a cow, Jessie deflated....somethin spicy ..But I am dying to know!! I can't wait until tonight...they keep saying the feeds will be back up soon...But for ratings they may leave them down until the show airs so we don't know what happened beforehand!!


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Jesse and Natalie have to go!!! I'm praying Jeff uses the special power!!!


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jessie is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




n Michellle won HOH


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

i cant believe she won 
shes sooo weird n a liar


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

REALLY!!!!! How do you know!!! yeahhhhhh don't have me celebrating for nothing....the live feeds have been down!!!  It had to be trivia...and not endurance


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

lol if Jesse is out...YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

Michelle is too crazy to have that power. She will definitely go after Russel though, especially after chima keeps talking about girl power. I betcha Natalie starts the girl power stuff too, after her main alley/the person she was leeching off of is gone. 

I love Jeff.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah I hate that I know.....Natalie and Chima will be all up in her ear....But I must say...after watching the live feeds for the past two days...She Totally trust Jeff and Jordan...so there is Hope...she is the one who told Jeff for sure if "Somehow" Jessie got on the block she would vote him out so fast!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

I looked at Joker's updates, who is confirming that Jessie is gone. and if he is, the producer's bet not let him get a chance to get back in that house, that would be wrong, you shouln't get three chances.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah, Tish, about Michelle, she has a phd but this house has made her loco. but I must admit she did a number on russell but he never should have told.


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

i dont kno if i can post a link??
What’s the sCoup with tonight’s “Live” Eviction & “Live” Audience? AND Latest Rumors…(Updated!) | YakkityYaks
but thats where i read it


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

but i guess there still rumors 
so we cant be sure until we watch


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah, I don't think anyone knows yet. this half-hour is killing me. 

and if chima threatened the show, I would find a way to get her off the show,
 I think they do it all the time. tell them stuff in that diary room by the questions they ask.


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Michelle is too crazy to have that power. She will definitely go after Russel though, especially after chima keeps talking about girl power. I betcha Natalie starts the girl power stuff too, after her main alley/the person she was leeching off of is gone. 

I love Jeff._

 
Exactly my thoughts too!=)


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeff used the power! He put up Natalie, then Jessie. The vote was done immediately. It was 3-2. Jessie was evicted! Voting to evict Jessie was Jordan, Kevin and Michelle.*To evict Natalie was Russell and Lydia.(Jeff did not get to vote).* Chima DID get to play in the new HOH. It was a comp. where questions were asked of two people, the winner of that round got to pick the next two people to go up against each other and so on. When Kevin got his question right, he pitted Jeff and Russell against each other, Jeff got it right. Cos thinks it was either Chima or Natale that pitted Jeff and Jordan against each other. (bitch!) It came down to Michelle and Kevin. Michelle won HOH.


If all that is true I am Happy Michelle has it that means she will put Ruscle's ass up!! There is no way he should not have voted out Jessie ....Fool....She needs to put him and Chima up next to each other lol


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

o man!!!!!!!!!! Did chima go all phyco??? 
I just hope jeff dosent become 
michelles target!!!


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

i hope she puts chima n natalie up
natalie is gettting on my last nerves shes being bullying everyone n not even doing anything else

i hope lydia or kevin win lolzz


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

They are posting that it took CBS awhile to get good footage patched together for TV because it was such a uproar...we did not get to see it....DAMN!!!! that is why they did not show it on the Live Feeds...

Yeah Gnat/Chia pet/ Ruscle at this point ....Lydiot's dumb ass for trying to keep Jesse next!!

He needs to get Ruscle out tooo...That is his endurance competition for the end


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

oh, I can't wait. less Julie talking and more of the fireworks that happened. I betcha Natalie was shocked, SHOCKED. 

Natalie is going to be coming after lydia strong now. I don't think this girl power thing will be on b/c is lydia is smart go with jeff, jordan, kevin and get the other three out.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

But you know what they shouldn't have been that shocked, they all were worried about the wizard power and knew it was coming. jesse knew he was going, all the time. 

nat. does get on your nerves. b/c she hasn't won jack nothing but puppetmastered jesse and chima. who will you have now, nat.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh she gone be after Jeff and Jordan for evicting her bed warmer


How about Gnat do something with the spaghetti hair please


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

3 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

maybe since lydia is bi, she can be her new warmer, and you know lydia would be game. she offered herself to russell, I hear.

Tish, on nat's hair and chima mop
I guess that old adage, "If you gonna be on tv, look like you tried" doesn't apply to nat


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

2 minutes.

The FINAL countdown.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

yes she did...and to Jesse.....she pulled the I almost tried to commit suicide trip on Jesse so he would start back talking to her....she said you know I'm a cutter...I was thinking well hell go Cut Gnat's ass


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

Damn is right tish!!!!! I would have loved to see her roar
That would have been so great!!!!! I'm sure she will keep
throwin a BF till rusells out along with jeff!!! And I love
The nicknames u gave them lol


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

Does chima ever change that lipstick? get a nude girl, jeez.


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

Nappy nat remind me of a pit bull


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

yep one with a muzzle...all Bark and can't bite


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeff knows I will cause drama, and direct it at him.
No chima, you have from the 2nd week, have thought you are the bomb since you aligned with jesse, now let's see if you do it without him.

jeff has commited no crimes, you have. and noone will vote him b/c he got out jesse and left you headless. make michelle go after russell, that is your best bet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh and BTW the Ruscle/Jesnut fight was fake....


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

Lol!!! Dirty nat All muzzled up would be great!!! and chimas laugh hurts!!! Its just pure cackle


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

i hate chima even more den i did b4 wich is kinda impossible becuz i hate her already soo much


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

Take that Tish, nat straightened her hair.


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

hehee nat straightened her hairr hehe


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

omg i cant not stand chima's laugh anymore


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Chia Pet's grandparents looked they were ready to crawl under the couch watching her crazy ass


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

I love Jeff's speech.  Jesse seems dumbfounded. He wanted to cry, but you deserve it.

Damn, lydia has it bad for jessie, she was crying, dummy. 

and jesse mocked jeff in that speech, the best move you made, ha, no, he knew you were no good to align with from the beginning.


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^ soo true about jessie


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Then trying to Bond with "Big Man" Ruscle during his speech.....wtf...you threw his ass under the 18 wheeler....it's up to you Big man....ahhhh nahhhh Cuckoo McGoo sealed your coffin....(Oh Michelle)


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lydiot is STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

And Chia talking about she gone have to talk to the producers............OK and that will accomplish what for your bitter sports ass....Everything is not about your lil tore up from the floor up cacklin ass...maybe now we don;t have to hear that hideous laugh....Please say it's so...


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

lydia get a clue. will kevin tell her to get a clue. who did he almost slurp up, natalie. He didn't go to you first or even third. 

Don't go getting it in yo head, that he was feeling u, he was using u girl.

and chima, America hates you. talk to the producers, more like get yourself kicked off the show for bad behavior.


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 13, 2009)

hehe Russ is soo stupid i thot he would put up Jess he didnt wow
i hope Nat or chima r next


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 13, 2009)

Bye bye jessie.. that was PERFECTION.. now I hope Jeff or Jordan gets HOH and get Chima outtttt!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Kevin is a bioooyyttchhhh he did not let Chia tell him what to do


Michelle wins....good for her


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

^^don't get. 

Double eviction, when will they tell them. It's one gets eliminated, then HOH comp and no time to think, and put up elimination. wow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Double Eviction should be not this coming HOH but the next one if they do it like past seasons ...But maybe the CDT changed things


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

how does the double eviction work tish?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Chiapet acting such a Fool they can not bring the live feeds up!! Grow up already....it is a game...and you don;t always get to win....Troll


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Feeds are up...Chia is in hiding in the DR trying to calm her down.....She is cursing like a Sailor .

Double Eviction.....after the next one is evicted they have an immediate HOH contest. immediate veto and they vote & evict one of the nominees on the spot all in the same show


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 13, 2009)

^^what she saying or doing

my god, was she doing jesse on the side, while no one was looking.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

She is saying the game was rigged...jeff obviously told Ruscle, Michelle..etc...and wtf was she voted HOH if she had no power...it's bullshit....yada yay!! Stuff they can't put on Live TV s o they keep bleeping her taking the camera off of her...her, Gnat and Lydia are held up inside

Jeff, kevin, Ruscle and Michelle outside ...Kevin is not no dummy....Sad part Lydia voted for jessie to stay so why she all up with Gnat and Chia


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

You guys wanna read blow by blow 24/7 

Go here ...they are up all night 24/7 recapping every year from the live feeds 
Live Feeds Week 6 - HOH: Michele - Hamster Time


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

o this is so great!!!  o wow so next thur is going to be one good show! what did yall thing about jessies shirt!?!?!?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Very "ALL ABOUT JESSE" I'm so fine I have to wear me on my shirt


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL!!! i could not stop laughing it said blah blah THE LEGEND and his half naked self i was like AHH!! OMG!! is he for real?!?! and he wonders why people think hes conseded


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

and telling Julie...I'm on my way to be a Pro Sportscaster yada yay...she said well you on your way to the Jury House now


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

lol that was funny! he even did his stupid pose thing too! that was retarded!! he is just so full of himself im so glad he got to go home! now i just hope cheeba goes because i cant her cackle! or nappy nat! i wonder who she will team up with now that her master is gone? prob cheeba lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lydiot and Gnat outside playing badmitton together they are just bff's now


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

is chima still all crazy


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah she trying to make kevin go with them .....Lydia, Gnat and her....

He told her Jeff did not save Ruscle because of freindship...but to get Jesse out...she is going BS....


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

well if he would have left russell up against jessie russ would have gone home so either way he would have had to put up jess and pitbull up lol im glad kevin told her cackling ass that do u think he will join sides with jeff?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think kevin will go with whomever has the power...he is a floater...as they are all about to be now....they have no choice...

That is how Michelle has made it thru ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Chima and kevin just told Gnat to go up and Kiss Michelle's ass so that she can feel like she can trust them....and tell her no hard feelings...jesse is Jesse and I am Gnat....what the f ever


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

that is true michelle has been a floater ......i still cant believe kevin didnt use his veto on his supp bff lydiot (lol) so im sure he will be doing some major ass kissing! i just hope mich dosent fall for it!!! have u noticed michelles nervous laugh after almost everything she says lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

He was smart not too...the only people safe from the CDT was the HOH and veto holder...he was saving his own ass


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

true and he didnt wana make enemies with cheeba lol man i cant wait to find out who michelle puts up


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeff/Jordan/Rssel/CooKoo in the bath...they told Russel to keep his cool and watch what he says...basically don't talk the rest of the game lol


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 13, 2009)

lol right he better keep his mouth shut from going off! lol specially since cheeba is going to be kissing ass and throwing her ideas into michelles head


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah she kept telling Gnat that you and Ruscle will be their targets....Like she is NOT!! wtf.....she said I think everyone will come after Gnat and Ruscle...and you to Chia...I can't watch anymore I'm about to spit


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 14, 2009)

lol im watchin the live about how the pitbull wants to team up with cheeba and michelle and how pitbull wont stab anyone on the back


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sickening....lying thru her teeth....she just mispoke saying I am only loyal to Chima....then she said again I am only loyal to Lydia...I mean Chima

Please tell me CooKoo is not that stupid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 14, 2009)

oh man i hope cookoo isnt that stupid! stupid pitbull couldnt even keep her story straight ..... o i will let u sleep on it .... ruff ruff ruff ruff growl lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

These were too funny...these guys are good at this screen recapping 


My Weave Hurts
http://i29.tinypic.com/r6x1c1.gif

Ronnie Luvs Jessie
http://i28.tinypic.com/fa6atw.gif

The Picker
http://i25.tinypic.com/2dha45k.gif


Look No Hands
http://i29.tinypic.com/2dbnebb.gif

What Up Son
http://i31.tinypic.com/2ebto40.gif


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL thats too funny!!!!!!!!!!! Im waiting to find out who michelle is going to put up


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

Chimma and Gnat....I think they have been off so long cuz Chimma thru another shit fit...it normally is only off air 30 mins for Noms...it has been over an hour

Chimma just knew 100% she was safe....Michelle tried to tell her she won't be happy...LOL


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL! oh man i was wondering why it was taking so long she prob did throw another fit! oh man im like counting down until after dark....they are going to be super extra pissed if they they are up


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

I heard they already put her on warning for the comments she made about Ruscle.....

calling him a Arab terrorist, said he the twin Towers and she is 911....CBS producers issued a letter of apology to the people on the live feeds and adviced that corrective actions have been taken....wonder what her penalty was ...she should have been kicked off...to Joke about 911 is highly offensive on so many levels


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 14, 2009)

yea i couldnt believe she said that! i wish they would have kicked her out for saying things like that! maybe she will do something and really really get kicked off! the worse thing is she didnt say she regretted saying anything!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

Michelle.....made the second best move!!!! Not gonna be a spoiler and call names but I am so proud of her


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 14, 2009)

oh this is sooooo great!!!!!!!! go mich go!!!! im so glad she put them both up there!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

Chima throws a shit fit 2 y/o tantrum last night....whhaaa whaaaahhh she is no longer in control of the game....goes f'n crazy, because she is on the block with her bff the Gnat so unfair ....destroys people stuff, hides their things, they are acting like a bunch of pre-schoolers....Refuses to put on her MIC...curses...then throws her mic pack in the pool....all while being edged on by her mature teammies, Lydiot and The Gnat!! Poor Kevin just has no choice but to sit by silently and watch them ruin his game 

When you ask will BB Producers get tired of this BS from this crazy heifer .....ABOUT 3AM this morning that is when...she was either forced to quit or they booted her ass out!!! Whichever way I say  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and she will NOT be going to the Jury house...they are trying to determine now if there will be a eviction next week since she is gone............Crazy heifer!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am praying at this moment before I leave for the gym that they do not let this crazy heifer come back....BB has a way of having crazy u-turns....Expect the Unexpected!! Can't wait til Sunday's show to see if they mention it all


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 15, 2009)

I just read the Chima was out!!! lol I'm not suprised cuz she is nuts!

From JokersUpdates...

>> BB 11 News! <<
The game has taken a unexpected turn. As of early Sat. morning, the 15th of August between 1:00AM & 2:43AM BBT (PDT), there is only one HG, Natalie, on the block at this time. Chima Simone Benson is no longer on the block because she is no longer in the house, and most likely is out of the game for good. She was acting out and had become disobedient to production's requests. At one point Allison Grodner came out to the HGs and the feeds went to fish. Chima being out may have been, in part, a decision of production. Jeff, while talking to Jordan, later confirmed Chima had quit and was not booted. 

JokersUpdates.com: BB News & Rumors - Chima Gone, Out Early Sat. Morning!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 15, 2009)

For someone that is 33 years old Chima certainly acted like a complete spoiled brat the entire game.  I mean grow up and realize that the world does NOT revolve around you.  I am glad she is gone although I would have rather seen her voted out.  Good luck finding a man know that will put up with her...everyone knows what she is like and men will steer clear!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

She went totally crazy after Jeff got the CDT...I mean crazy....she felt it was a conspiracy, BB was being racist, that they over ruled her HOH powers (NO one does that by the way) and she looked like a fool on national TV (That pushed her over the edge, possibly looking like a fool )...so she said she vowed to be disobedient until she was kicked out from that point  forward...watching this crap everynight with her acting a fool has been just crazy!! She refused to let anyone use the washer/dryer...the three crazies Gnat, Lydiot and her would put their clothes in the washer on Long wash for hours and just keep rewashing and rewashing....crazy as F*! Childish to say the least...I think when she threw the MIC pack in the Hot tub last night that was the almost final straw ... But when they gave her a new one and she put the MIC to her mouth and said " BB producres can suck a Dick" I think that was the Last Straw and her ass was out!  Now she doesn't even get the Jury house $18K she has spent 6 weeks for NOTHING! Crazy Cow!!

They have cried everyday about Jesse leaving wtf, wearing his clothes everyday, wtf....

Oh now this morning Lydiot want to be friends again with Michelle and bash Chima...SURPRISE


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 15, 2009)

Seriously...where do they find these crazies??  Guess sometimes they don't screen as well as they should b/c someone must have known she had a screw loose!!  The second she is not in control she flips her lid.  The look she had on her face when Kevin did not use the Veto on Lydia said it all..."Take that; I am in control and he is doing exactly what I told him to".

So glad Michele turned out not to be a mindless sheep...


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

CBS producres have announced they will have formal announcement regarding the Chima incident before Sunday's show airs

feeds are back up gotta watch for a minute


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 15, 2009)

wowza. Its so interesting to hear how different the feeds are to what we see on the 3 1hr episodes we see on CBS per week. 

Thanks to Tish and the rest of you who are checking out the feeds! 

Why do I feel so cheated? I wish we (the regular CBS viewers) were informed on whats really happening behind the scenes, instead of giving us this pretty produced package. 

Well I am friggen happy Chima is gone. Thank goodness, that cackle is GONE!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

latest CBS Post


08.15.2009 *CBS Statement Regarding Chima on Big Brother: *"Chima has been evicted by the producers from the Big Brother house for violating the rules. She will not be part of the show's jury. Her eviction will be addressed on an upcoming broadcast of the show."


They are having a HOH now due to Chima's gracious departure....poor Michelle was only allowed to be HOH for one day....I pray Jeff, Jordan or Russel win....Gnat, Lydia and Kevin said they will not loose if they have to bleed thru the competition....Whatever...ya'll haven't won shit yet....Skanks!! But watch them pull some trick out of their hat and I will be crying later


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 15, 2009)

When she threw her microphone away, she cost herself 5K. that was penalty, then producers came out to talk to her and them and she apparently quit.

Crazy. She has cost herself time spent with her God (Jesse). How will she survive?

It's 3:00. and they say the game won't be known until tomorrow. I don't think it is HOH.

Yeah, like they will bring back Jesse or someone booted from earlier, so they can get a new jury member. I do believe that Braden, Laura, Ronnie will be back (but that would be unfair b/c they have a opportunity to see the live feeds and know what is going on.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

They are showing on the live feeds she did not quit she was Evicted for breaking the rules...so I guess we will see when the final word comes...but that is what CBS has posted also on their website


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 15, 2009)

I wonder about the wording evicted/quit b/c they are saying at different places that producers came out  and I wonder, do they mean

She quit b/c she wouldn't stop her behavior and was warned or she was evicted b/c she wouldn't stop behavior
you see what I am saying. 

But you know the feed watchers will get down to the bottom of it, I wonder will they show us it all. I saw the microphone and calling the producers dicks, and hiding russell rosary(which was beyond disgraceful).

Next, who will race out the door to love on Jesse first, Lydia or Natalie?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah I totally understand.....It's hard to say but that statement CBS issued seems pretty cut and dry to me...But one never knows .. they may back peddle later 


latest CBS Post


08.15.2009 *CBS Statement Regarding Chima on Big Brother: *

"Chima has been evicted by the producers from the Big Brother house for violating the rules. She will not be part of the show's jury. Her eviction will be addressed on an upcoming broadcast of the show."

Entertainment News
Categories: News, Television 
CBS confirmed today that Big Brother 11 contestant Chima, the freelance journalist from West Hollywood, was booted off the show this morning. Chima’s surprise departure capped off a particularly volatile 24 hours in the Big Brother house. On Thursday, Chima’s powers as the head of household were overruled when fellow houseguest Jeff exercised the coup d’etat, a special power that allows him to withdraw Chima’s nominations for eviction and put up two of his own instead. He nominated Jessie and Natalie; the bodybuilder was subsequently evicted on a 3-2 vote. Chima, together with fellow houseguests Natalie and Lydia, bemoaned Jessie’s departure by villifying Jeff and his apparent alliance with Russell; at one point she called the latter martial arts fighter a “terrorist.” Multiple fansites tried to stay on top of Chima’s antics on Friday, including some that reported she threw her microphone into the pool and refused to put it back on. An official statement from CBS seems to confirm that Chima failed to comply with BB mandates: “Chima has been evicted by the producers from the Big Brother house for violating the rules. She will not be part of the show’s jury. Her eviction will be addressed on an upcoming broadcast of the show.”


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 15, 2009)

Chima was so stupid. She didn't know if she would've won POV or not. 
Jessie and Nat fought over the same man and now are best friends, idiots.

Kevin knows he can't lydia. Last night, she even say she would have kept jessie over kevin, to natalie and I believe her.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

I know it's all up to chance and she had just as much chance of getting lucky hitting the balls as the rest of the house....

I think her image meant more to her than the money I guess...she kept saying BB made he look like a fool on National TV when they let Jeff over rule her...and she felt it was a personal conspiracy...well NO!! the CDT was announced b4 you even won HOH...he had it the week b4 just didn't use it....Then she said no matter what if she made it to the Jury House she would Vote for Russel the Terroist to win if they kept him that long...and they had already warned her that calling him that was not allowed but she continued to use that word and make references to 911 ....People have been bombarding CBS with complaints about her talking about 911 like it was a joke ...They prob had no choice but to boot her ass ...so childish to be a educated strong woman that survived being raped etc....But you let a game bring you down...Then she went on to say....America you must be even more stupid for voting for Jeff....wtf???


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

Jordan Won HOH ...I am so excited....good Bye GNAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 15, 2009)

oh yay!! go Jordan!!!

she's cute but I assume it wasn't a spelling or time telling type contest? lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

It was Golf!

Now Lydiot and Gnat planning when they win POV   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ....Ok haven't we heard about when they win HOH, POV for 6 weeks and neither one have won a damn thing LOL LOL LOL

Lydiot says when she wins she will take Gnat off ...she would rather save her than save herself....Ok No you want to go bone Jesse before Gnat gets there to interrupt


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 15, 2009)

Jeff is getting fed up. I think the nominations is tonite and POV on Monday.

Lydia is now acting a arse and Jeff is getting fed up with the childish nest. But if lydia keeps it up, she won't make it to the jury house. There is speculation that CBS will let us have a vote b/c chima left.

Michelle and lydia argued with lydia calling michelle a bi-polar bisexual, now is that like calling the kettle black.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep now....Gnat just called jeff a terroist ....hum thinks thats what got bushy head sent packing loser


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 15, 2009)

can u believe all the stuff thats happened today tish?!?! and omg i cant believe gnat call russ a terrorist! i hope she gets the f out next!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah and this trying to be nice to Jordan and Jeff now saying they were never her target...Michelle is BS heifer


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 16, 2009)

wow soo much happend 
chima is such an idiot im happpy shes out
n gnat sud b next and then lydiot who i used to like but now argg not really
jeff or russ sud win now


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah Lydiot, Gnat & Kevin are trying to mastermind this elaborate story against Ruscle/Michelle to say they told them they were getting rid of Jeff/Jordan...Can't wait to see the out come of this lie ....But Gnat is a good liar she starts to believe them herself after saying them for so long...and I must say Lydiot looks like the Idiot she is in that Captain Cape Fool Unitard she is being forced to wear from the HOH contest...she looks a hot heated tore up from the floor up mess

Panic Manic Pink Hair + Capatin Ho outfit!














On a better note


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 16, 2009)

wow he is Delicious lol OMG everytime i see lydiot its still hilarious!!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 17, 2009)

omg, Jeff is so much tanner in that pic than on my tv. makes me want him more. Jordan is right, she is too young, but he smoking.

If I didn't have a husband, I would have his babies after I fight off the rest of the women he is gonna have after this show.


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I recorded BB11 last night but 15 minutes got cut off b/c 60 minutes ran over...GRRRRR!!  Anyhoo, I got to see Chima's crazy ass act a fool.  Lydia, Nat & Chima cry over Jessie like he died.  God I would absolutely LOOSE my mind if I had to be in that house.  Poor Jeff!!

It's great to catch up on what goes on between shows from those that watch the live feeds or BB After Dark.  

Can't wait until tomorrow night!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 17, 2009)

The cry fest with the 3 of them sitting at the table was just pathetic.  Going on and on like the guy died or something!  He will probably see it and laugh his ass off just like the rest of us did!  They really have no clue.  Do they actually think America likes them?  They are complete idiots; all 3 of them.

I loved Kevin sitting there rolling his eyes at them.  He should just go over to the other team and say I've had enough of these crazies and would like to see them go!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess Gnat and Lydiot shared stores today so she found out Lydiot was giving Jesf*ck blowjobs and handjobs and she keeps calling her a Whore lol

So pissed Kevin told Jeff a lie about Russel telling Michelle she wanted Jeff out next week...so they are thinking about back dooring him at the POV versus getting Gnat out...I will be so pissed if this happens...so pissed Jeff fell for the story and then when they asked Michelle...her dumb ass was like I don't remember...you know the conversation never happened just say that Crazy ass heifer


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 17, 2009)

^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at the thought of touching Jesse...


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at the thought of touching Jesse..._

 
I agree!!!!!! YUCK!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 18, 2009)

I loved the episode where they showed tonight where they called Chima to the DR and she went to sit down on the couch and Allison said "No need to sit down" You can go out this way!! Kicked her ass to the curb!!! Loved it!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 18, 2009)

goodness, natalie says its michelle's fault? its a fricking game, so michelle shouldn't have nominated chima b/c she's fragile? stu-pid! 

grrr nat's pissing the hell outta me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 18, 2009)

Don't worry unless she wins POV tomorrow her ass is GONE!! GONE GONE!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 18, 2009)

eeeeee thatd be fantastic!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 18, 2009)

Jordan is a strong woman to keep resisting Jeff. Either she doesn't like him or really does, either way she is doing a good job of convincing everyone.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 18, 2009)

She said she really likes him...But she is afriad of the distance and the age....she is only 22 and he is 31....she is very sweet and a true country girl...I think they will hook up after this is all over.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 19, 2009)

^^^I hope so.  Him throwing the HOH competition for her was awesome.  He was so cute and asked her first if she wanted it (guess he figured she may not want to have to do the dirty work).  I am now even more in love with him...gorgeous and thoughful...yum!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Don't worry unless she wins POV tomorrow her ass is GONE!! GONE GONE!!!_

 
Can't wait...have my happy dance all planned out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was hoping that they would make a bigger production of Chima leaving and bitchslap her a little first...just my thoughts.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep Agreed...a real manly man.....I must admit I have a Jeff Crush going too...I will be so crushed if he gets evicted


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Can't wait...have my happy dance all planned out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was hoping that they would make a bigger production of Chima leaving and bitchslap her a little first...just my thoughts._

 
I know...some of those shots of her...she turned out to be a straight Don't Play well with Others Diva Bitch for real!! I mean it's a Game...did you come in thinking your shit don't stink and every one was gonna draw inside the lines just because that is the way you like to color  ????


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_goodness, natalie says its michelle's fault? its a fricking game, so michelle shouldn't have nominated chima b/c she's fragile? stu-pid! 

grrr nat's pissing the hell outta me._

 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am about sick of this whole damn show...Jeff/Jordan have stepped on the stupid bus and actually made a deal with Gnat last night...if they stick to it ....Gnat is to put up Ruscle & Michelle if she wins HOH...Hopefully this plan will fail since that moron can't win a free cup of coffee ....Uggghhh 

Kevin was saying that when they go into the DR ..the DR people make them think people in the house are plotting against them and stir up trouble...Then they cut the cameras off him...I bet they say all kind of crap in that DR to boost rating and get the Houseguests all at each others throats


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 19, 2009)

I love Jeff....he just told Michelle/Russel if he finds out either one of them are trying to throw him under the bus when he gets out he will kill their families...He said I will go to your fucking house and kill everyone one it...LOL I am rolling


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

This show wears me out....Now they have told Kevin and the Gnat they are safe...I swear I hope Lydiot wins POV and takes herself off ....


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 20, 2009)

I watched Tuesday night and man was I happy to see Chima go.  I've been only watching BB since season 6 but I've never seen anyone get kicked off the show before.  This was great how she was going to sit down in the DR but was told not to...LOL....loved it!!  I have to admitt that I have a Jeff crush too, especially after he gave Jordan the HOH.  Even my DH was like Jeff is a real man.  

With reading what happens between the show airing...this show is driving me crazy too!  I CANNOT believe Lydia was giving Jeff BJ's - oooh gross.  And now hearing Jeff may strike a deal with Natalie -- OMG -- I can't take this. 

Feels like forever to wait until tonight to see what happens.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah pretty much if Kevin or Lydia do not win the POV Lydia is gone...and if they do Natalie is gone...I almost Pray they win so the GNAT can be out but I doubt either of the three dumdwatts can win shit! So Lydia will be going home unless some miracle happens and she turns on Natalie and Bust her out for lying...which she won't because then she would have to bust out Kevin...She no longer wants to leave and go to the jury house now because she has miraculously realized Jesse made a fool of her on National TV...really, you think


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't been reading. 

So lydia has figured out jessie was using her, thank god. 

I think the deal with Nat is real b/c jordan wrote in her letter that she thinks nat is a good person but does not like lydia every since she called her a fat hoe and played both sides. and she respects kevin

although they had better kick kevin out b/c in the final two, he would win for doing nothing. b/c the hate is strong. 

I have had a girlcrush on jeff from the beginning. I knew he was homemade chicago style apple pie. they most def. will have a thing out of the house, but it won't last long., he will tire of being young, she has major growing up to do and her being obsessed with him being older. get over it girl, and get that man.

What does jeff do for a living? I forgot. Does he have his own home?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am not sure about if he has his own home...They don't get to detailed the mature ones anyway...I know he lives alone...not sure if in a apt or a home...But he is in Sales


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

he is just seems so genuine and we he starts yelling and telling off people, I swear it the hottest thing.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

Is there a reason that Julie Chen MUA doesn't know that they shouldn't use glitter to have it all over her face. 

HD, people.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

I know I was like twitching with ever sparkle...Like wtf those flecks are distracting as hell lol


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

I hate games, I feel like people can feel each other taking steps.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

They totally just broke nat hearts. her plan didn't work and her face was crestfallen hehe.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

True but her Big Plan worked....they are gonna save her ass...I want her GONE!!!!!! she know she couldn't win a POV if they paid her..Tae Kwon Do Champion My ass!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah, and they have pissed off kevin. he shouldn't been trying to make him and lydia an ally as a unit.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well Kevin about to win ...he only did that for a Jury Vote...They had already told him they were voting to keep Natalie and he had agreed not to take Lydia off if he won Veto so I think he didn't even try because he knew those answers...They want him to win and put up Russel and Michelle and looks like that is about to happen


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

you think he is playing them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think they are all playing each other at this point except for Jeff/Jordan

Michelle's Selective Memory ass is playing them like a fiddle


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 20, 2009)

I am way into it this season. scary ... I am such a sucka for reality TV.    I'm nervous about the HoH competition... I think Jeff and Jordan are soooo sweet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think Michelle or Kevin has it wrapped up.....I am not sure what either one of those will do but I just need the Gnat gone ...Michele is supossed to put up Kevin and Gnat....But surely in two days her memory will be gone as usual


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like Russel won....No confirm yet


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

No Jeff won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

Jeff, Jeff. yes, yes. and was there a havenot competition also. they are talking about not eating.


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 21, 2009)

oh my goodness so much has happened in one week that i missed ... cant believe chima got kicked out,  jessie left lmaoo poor guy its so obvious america doesnt like him .. its happened twice !!! gnat is still so stupid i hate that she calls herself a competitor but she hasn't won anything ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah after every competition she says we have to win HOH, we have to win POV...she has yet to win ONE damn competition not ONE!!!!!!!!!!But we have to hear about how close she has come...Ok one winner if you didnlt win close does not count!

I forgot to...when Lydia and Kevin took her braids down her hair was a frizzy mess ...why did she keep walking thru the house saying..I really look like a Black Girl now??? wtf....go sit down


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

Face2Mac....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He lives in his parents basement.....he said it last night....hummmm yawww


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 21, 2009)

Jeff won the new HOH competition!!  Now I don't have to wait until Sunday to find out.  

Who lives in his parent's basement?  Kevin?  I missed that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

No ....Jeff does....No brownie points for that at 31 for sure 

He is putting up Gnat & Kevin and wants to get rid of Kevin....But if Kevin comes off he will put up Russel and get rid of Russel...they change their mind like the weather...They so love Gnat now....wtf ever


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, that is gross, not at 31. Even if he had roommates, I could understand that, but in the basement, but the economy is quite bad.

He is seems so ambitious and confident, how can this be?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well he probably has a great set up...some boys stay close to Momma for a long time...who knows...They were talking about when they bring girls home...he said he normally doesn't because, he doesn't like to bring them to his parents house and that he lives in their basement and he has his own bathroom, kitchen etc...But you have to think..Most of the people probably lie about their home life so as not to sound like they have it made and dont need the money..so he may be lying...who knows

Michelle lied about being a Doctor til Russel busted her out and told everyone she has her PhD


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 21, 2009)

chima is still being a diva look at her twitter page  Chima Simone (chimasimone) on Twitter


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

well damn ....I have to give her her props on that background photo she looks hot as hell


----------



## hrockstar (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_She said she really likes him...But she is afriad of the distance and the age....she is only 22 and he is 31....she is very sweet and a true country girl...I think they will hook up after this is all over._

 
and get their own reality show......"The will they or won't they get together and live in the basement show"


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

this was so funny...Jeff was telling the guys that he always wants the girls that aren't interested in him...he said like his boys will see a chick and say man did you see that girl by the door...He would say yeah, not my type...and they would say good because she thought you sucked...Then he's like where is she lets go talk to her...he said it turns him on and makes him want her more...So Kevin Goes....Jeff I think you suck....They all died laughing even Jeff...Jeff said Pass


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_well damn ....I have to give her her props on that background photo she looks hot as hell_

 

lol she's still psycho .... and ronnies twitter is private lmaoo ... yes i have nothing to do today so im E stalking all the BB people


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am SO Over Jeff & Jordan they are SOOOO Stupid....Jeff won POV and he is gonna backdoor Russel because he believes everything that Gnat says...at this point she has played the game so smart and she deserves to win....Her or Cuckoo McGoo Michelle ....Jeff nor Jordan deserves to win....
They are stupid they have made a deal with Kevin and Gnat that if they win HOH next week they won't put them up

Ok smart people lets do the math ....Russel Gone

Jordan, Jeff, Gnat, Kevin & Michelle left!!! They know Gnat & Kevin are a team...Ok that leaves Michelle, Jeff and Jordan....HOWWWWWWWW can one of them not go up if they win....wtf are they STUPID!!!!!!!!!!  Is there a invisble person they can sit in the seat next to Michelle...and Kevin/Gnat have already said the first two going up is Jeff/Jordan LOL


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 23, 2009)

lol as much as i hate nat i have to give her props, people do whatever she wants and she's just hiding in the background. 

 And if they do get rid of russle, there are the dumbest people ever and if michelle wins HOH next week she'll be pissed that they got rid of russle and they'll have three people after them ... i bet its that jordan thats getting in his head, i thought she was cute and all but she's just dumb imo i read her blog on jokers when she has hoh and omg the poor soul didn't know the difference between our and are lol ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 23, 2009)

yeap it's all Jordan because she is now bff with Gnat & Kevin and she tells them EVERYTHING...of course Jeff does not know this...he would have a cow...I think she is planning F3 without him because she knows she can't win against Jeff....


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 23, 2009)

omg quick someone tell me who got emlinated, I coudlnt watch it!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 23, 2009)

There was no elimination ...last week it was Lydia....Jeff won HOH for this week....put up Natalie/Kevin....Jeff won POV ...gonna take Natalie off and backdoor Russel....


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2009)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooo
in my office pool i have russell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nat needs to go!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep....Jeff said tonight he has made his mind up he will take Gnat off....He knows Russel is as strong as him and he wants the strongest players gone...he thinks he as a better chance in comps over Gnat, Kevin, Michelle & Jordan which is true but it still sucks...Also Michelle loose lips told Jordan that Russell asked her to be ina F2 and that did him in...she is so stupid...because Jeff wants her next...I almost hope this move gets Jordan or Jeff kicked out next week because it serves them right


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2009)

yes tish i agree! give them a bit of a scare. but i would be sad to jeff go....ih his smile, his accent, the overall jeff package......i want him to win so jordan can go next week..


he is such a player though that id think itd be stupid to keep jeff.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 23, 2009)

You mean you want him to win POV next week? Cuz he can't play for HOH...that is why this was a stupid move to get rid of Russell...if he is depending on dumdwards Jordan & Michelle to win HOH he may be sadly disappointed


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 24, 2009)

I think Jeff should stick to the agreement of going to the F4 with Russell and Michelle.  Natalie & Kevin have too many friends in the jury house.  

Then once it hits F4 - battle it out until the  F2.  As far as F2, Jeff has a better chance of winning against Russell.  Michelle needs to go and Jordan hasn't really played a game and hasn't made any enemies in the jury house.

Hopefully Jeff makes the strategic move this week.  We'll have to see if the POV will be used to take Nat/Kevin off the block or if they back door Russell.  This is a big decision in how the game will go.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ I think the same...I keep asking myself...Does he realized that everyone in the Jury House will vote for Gnat or Kevin...or is he just thinking so hard about possibly getting evicted....I think he thinks him and Jordan will make it and if they do Jordan is going to win hands down


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 24, 2009)

jeff is so whipped by jordan .... but russle even said in the DR that if jeff is smart he would get rid of him/michelle this week .. so maybe its not such a bad idea


i want kevin to win now he's so funny.... even though he hasn't done much lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

yeah I think it is smart to get rid of them, but I think Russel has played well ...I just think it is smarter to get rid of Gnat before them because the dumb ones like her are the ones that normally squeak by and win the whole thing...which she should if she gets to the end because she has played the game pretty well although I can't stand her...and the dummies have still not figured out she is 18 ..well except for Russell and Jeff dismissed his idea as stupid ...hummmm  The only thing that saved Jeff in this game was getting the CDT...if it wasn't for that he would have been gone because he did not play smart the whole game...and for that reason...no one will vote for him just because they all feel the CDT is the only reason he was able to turn the house...which is true


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 24, 2009)

Gnat needs to go awway! just wanted to let you guys know! lol


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree, send Natalie home...please!  What has she done? She's hasn't won a HOH or POV yet.  Tae kwon do champ...my ass.  If she won $70k at the last tournament she was in, then why is she on BB11?  So much for being a poker champ...LOL!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_I think Jeff should stick to the agreement of going to the F4 with Russell and Michelle. Natalie & Kevin have too many friends in the jury house. 

Then once it hits F4 - battle it out until the F2. As far as F2, Jeff has a better chance of winning against Russell. Michelle needs to go and Jordan hasn't really played a game and hasn't made any enemies in the jury house.

Hopefully Jeff makes the strategic move this week. We'll have to see if the POV will be used to take Nat/Kevin off the block or if they back door Russell. This is a big decision in how the game will go._

 
That makes a lotof sense, I never thought about it that way. I would want either Jeff or Kevin to win anyway, but Jeff needs to think things through.


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_I agree, send Natalie home...please! What has she done? She's hasn't won a HOH or POV yet. Tae kwon do champ...my ass. If she won $70k at the last tournament she was in, then why is she on BB11? So much for being a poker champ...LOL!_

 
I cant' stand her,, and lying saying she's 18 to be "strategic" oh please she looks 25


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

Jeff will not go with Russell because he knows Russell is the only person that can beat him in an endurance comp.....Plus Russell will dump him at the 1st chance he gets to....Jordan was telling Michelle that there is no way they could beat Russell he is too strong...and Michelle looked at her and said ...we can't be Jeff either Jordan...you know that was not what she wanted to hear....

J/J pulled card on who to take off the block to put Russell up...Red for Kevin...Black for Gnat.....They drew Red Queen of Hearts....So they are taking Kevin down and putting Russ up in his place to vote him out


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 24, 2009)

damn jeff/russ are going at it right now and making threats about cutting each others throats .... :S


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

Jeff knew this shit was gonna happen...when he sat there and gave Russell his word a day ago that he would not put him up before the final four...he knew this would be a big fucking deal


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok pretty is as pretty does...and Jeff was Pretty to me...But he has turned into a arrogant asswipe!! I mean how doe she get off telling people everyone better get their act together or they are next! Who died and made him the King of the fucking castle....While Jordan sits there egging his ass on....But Gnat & Kevin sit back and let them all self destruct..Imean hell you get the CDT Got it...But you just won your first HOH not like you been playing a good game before now


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gnat just summed the game up perfectly to Kevin

This is a game saving move for us and probably a game ending move for Jeff.
If we  win HOH Jeff is out next. 

He was soooo stupid!!! Why would anyone trust Gnat!!! This was as dumb as the Marcellas move of not using the Veto on himself and getting evicted....Jeff was given this awesome CDT and he just blew his game with it me thinkssss by listening to Gnat of all people....


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

oy! i'm so pissed they backdoored Russell. Darn, I'm so not winning the pool!!

looks doubtful that they are going to change their minds and vote out Nat?

oh and i know I'm late to respond, but I had wanted Jeff to win the entire game, realizing that he can't play next week for HOH. He's so going to be gone soon. Should that happen, I hope for Kevin to win!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

I really wanted Jeff to win,but if he goes to the end I doubt they will give himn the 500k anyway....But Now I'm kinda on the fence with him, especially since he so made them swear on their families on Saturday that neither of them would puy ea other up until the final four, which now he claims was a joke...But it so wasn't because Michelle refused to do it and he got pissed...and said ok well swear on your dog or something!! ....Actually out of the rest of them I really don't care so much because I am off my J/J high horse


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 24, 2009)

michelle and kevin are really pissed they should vote gnat out and keep russle and not tell jeff about it .. man that would be so funny


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know....kevin is listening to Russell..But he is such a Puss...I am sure he will run back faster than a cat can lick his ass and tell Gnat and Jeff...


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 25, 2009)

If it's btwn Russell & Nat then they need to vote Nat off.  I can't stand hearing her confessionals in the DR...uggh!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't see Gnat or Kevin voting any other way other than with Jeff ( I will hope what you say is true) ..Unless I have missed something and I watched all night...Michelle is pissed she missed out on a f2...But Kevin doesn't seem to care putting Russel ass up took him off the block ...Gnat is his F2 but he should know he can't win against her in the end...

I am pretty sure Russell is out next .....


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 25, 2009)

That's true...in F2, Kevin wouldn't win against Nat.  We don't which one Lydia would vote for "her sugarbear" or "her arch-enemy".  I guess Jessie could do a little convincing.

Speaking of...when are we going to see what's going on in the jury house??


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 25, 2009)

That is what I have been wondering to...We haven't ssen Jessie and Lydiot making out

I am sure Jessie will vote for Gnat (he thinks she might share)
Lydiot will vote for Kevin for sure (she thinks he might share LOL)


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 25, 2009)

I have lost interest in BB. I see J/J are being stupid and believing everything that Kevin says and the power kinda looks looks like it's gone to Jeff's head.

Do the math. He should have gotten kevin on his team and voted out nat.


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ i know this is the worst season i think .. even the winter season with the couples was better .. the lame twist is to blame for 1/2 of it and then the people for the other 1/2


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 25, 2009)

His name was Jessie and they let him hijack the show. He was never that good.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah Jeff has the total big head now and I am TOTALLY sick of his power trip and his side kick Jordan who can't win SHIT on her own...I hope he gets a feel of the Block next week......I really don't want him to go home...But maybe he can see why people beg when they are on the block


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 27, 2009)

My Money is on Kevin to win this HOH comp....With Michelle coming in a close second...That damn Gnat and Jordan are worthless...I will be shocked if they remotely win

Edit....Kevin is KILLING IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 27, 2009)

Kevin won HOH
Michelle was a close Second
Jordan was a very far off 3rd
Gnat was never in the game .........LOSERRRR...Again...Champion My ASS!!!!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 28, 2009)

gnat wants michelle out .... and i bet kevin will listen to her


any idea what that special hh door is ... is ronnie/chima hiding in there haha


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 28, 2009)

^ I know I am dying to know too...I think they will have a luxury comp coming up or double eviction...I bet he listens to Gnat too...

He said he wants Jeff out because he is a triple threat...but she keeps throwing in the Michelle card! And the fact that she will win the next HOH and veto...Damn has she not said that the whole damn game and hasn't one NOT ONE comp yet...NOT ONE!!!! 

Kevin is gonna put up Jeff and Michelle and that is gonna piss off Jeff even if he thinks he is a pawn....Watch Michelle win the POV and it will be J or J going and it will serve them right

Michelle in the bubble wrap room crying like a baby...well hell you shouldn't have thrown Russell under the bus depending on Jordan or you to win a HOH...Are you f'n kidding...Jordan!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm no longer a Jeff/Jordan supporter well more so Jeff I never liked Jordan she's dumb and that Southern accent is annoying as hell ( no offense to the Southern gals on here)
I can't beleive Kevin won! Yay Kevin
how funny was it when Julie was annoucing who won, and Russel thought for a quick second it wasn't gonna be him, and sat back down? I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah I hope Kevin wins it all...I actually hope he is side by side with Jeff and they give the 500k to Kevin....


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 28, 2009)

I hope so too, but I haven't been watching this season religiously like I usually do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I've been keeping up by reading these posts.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think the 'twists' in this game weren't as exciting as the other seasons. Which season was it when everyone had the secret partner but they all thought they were the only ones with one? And that Muslim guy outsmarted most of them ( Can't remember his name) I think that was my fave season


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ kayser !!! i love him lol 


gnat/jordan need to leave


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 28, 2009)

there it is! Kaysar! I was thinking Kumar idk why, man was he a good player, I was mad he got a chance to come back, and left right after!!!!
I also loved the second season with Chilltown!

But back to current, yes Jordan needs to go, what has she done this whole season? A whole bunch of nothing...

oh BTW LOL at whoever made up those nicknames for the  HG ( Gnat,Lydiot etc) SOOOO funny


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 28, 2009)

Kevin just told Jeff that he is putting him and Jordan more than likely up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok Jeff is PISSED!!! he was like you broke your word...He said yeah but I would be the dumbest Fuck in BB history if I allowed you to be the power of my HOH...Jeff said Put Michelle and Jordan up .....then we win Veto and take Jordan off...he said and then I put up Gnat...he said yes...Kevin said NO! He said you are not gonna be the decision maker I am...

So whether it's Jeff & Michelle or Jeff & Jordan...Jeff is 100% going on the block ....So he better win the Veto...now he knows how Russel feels

I love Kevin!!!!!!!!!!!

On the MACK....Jeffie & Michelle


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 29, 2009)

yay for Kevin! He is seriously playing the game, not many people make it far in BB being honest *rolls eyes* c'mon u gotta play dirty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yay for Tish for giving us info on the live feeds!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 29, 2009)

oohh I just checked some feeds sites and Michelle won veto!

so she'll take herself off and jordan would then go up.......

so will it be jeff or jordan to go? I think jeff is going to go as he's such a threat. 

its crazy how much the tides turn....and how when interviewed by Julie on Thurs, Jeff said getting Russell out would make his game. Yea.....betcha wish you hadn't put your faith in Nat and Kevin.....Russell at least prob woulda done the final 4 deal and gotten Nat and Kevin out.


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 29, 2009)

that was a dumb move on Jeff's part, but hey....
I'm glad Michelle won, I like her <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2009)

Jeff is going home they already said it ....They want to keep Dummy around because she can't win anything ....Well like I said what goes around comes around...and he F'd Russell so he got it back in the booty as well


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 29, 2009)

lol i would love to see russle's face in the jury house when jeff walks in .. im so glad kevin is doing his own thing and not letting the gnat/jeff influence him


but heyy remember about the mystery door  it could effect the hoh .. i hope not !!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 29, 2009)

wait what mystery door? What am I missing?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2009)

I think the mystery door has something to do with the money they one...

They had a contest yesterday and there was  money all over the back yard and everyone got a trashbag and put the money in it...Then they had Veto...No mention yet of how much Money each player turned in or what is gonna happen with the money....So maybe a person gets all the money if they save another....not sure...But it's not over yet for Jeff until we figure out what happened...maybe the person with the least amount of money gets booted...who knows..I want Jeff to stay but he f'd himself if he don't...depending on dumb Jordan to help him and it was her who talked him into booting Russell...she can't help herself...I mean damn the girl thought a peach and a nectarine was the same thing ...How friggin smart can she be...and argued that they were the same thing when everyone was telling her they weren't


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 29, 2009)

so apparently jeff found a key and the hoh had to go into this room/jail since jeff had they key he could either keep kevin in there so that means there wouldn't be any nominations or pov or let him free .... looks like jeff let him free ... i dunno how true this is some1 posted in on fb


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2009)

No they had a Luxury Comp when I watched.....There was key hid in the house...whomever found the key had a choice whether or not to use the key or not...Jeff found the key and decided to open the door in the HOH room

Kevin was given clues in the DR. Opening the door could be something good or something bad for everybody in the house...Pandora's Box...

Through the mystery door they had a room with money falling to the floor and they had a amount of time to collect as much as they could.

They collected all the money in trash bags and turned it in and was told they would be able to keep all they collected...However since then they have not mentioned to them how much money was in the bags...when they get it  or what is next....


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 29, 2009)

lol thanks ... stupid people on fb are making up lies


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah But I am sure there is a catch as to why they have not said anything to them about it, how much money they grabbed, when they get it, NOTHING....and this happened the day b4 the Veto comp ...Also I remember Julie saying a Mystery Door and some Twists and Turns...so the Key may have something to do with it ....For Jeff's sake I hope so

If he gets saved again this game is rigged for him to win lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 30, 2009)

Something has to happen with that damn pandora's Box money contest...they said they will announce the winnings tomorrow....That means live show....something gotta happen.....But according to the myth of Pandora's Box the person that opens the box is the Loser...And that would be Jeff...he used the key to open it ....Maybe i am thinking too much into it ...Maybe he is gonna get evicted on the spot tomorrow but I hope not 

Pandora, the first woman, with strict instructions that she not open it. Pandora's curiosity soon got the better of her, and she opened the box. All the evils and miseries of the world flew out to afflict mankind. 

To “open a Pandora's box” is to create an uncontrollable situation that will cause great grief.


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 30, 2009)

omg 8pm hurry up and COME!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know how much we are gonna know today other than nominations which we already know...Looks like they are still hym hawing with the Pandora's Box thing...But Kevin is thinking about keeping Jeff...it is gonna be a tie it looks like...with Gnat voting to keep Jordo and Michelle voting to keep Jeff so he will have to break it...and Michele has semi convinced Kevin that Gnat & Jordan have not done shit to make it to the final 2 and they will if they evict Jeff and one of them will win the money because everyone likes them...They all hate Michelle and they all are pissed at Jeff for the CDT so his best chances to win the money are going against them too...Michelle is a smart cookie to be honest.....and she said if he get's rid of Jeff ...she and Jordan are coming after him next week...If he doesn't Jeff and Her will give him one more week of safety and go after Gnat since he can't play next week...and she also told him you are pretty stupid if you bank on Gnat saving you when she has come in last in every competition BB has had...she said I think your odds are better trusting Jeff and I to win the HOH and Veto than Gnat...so he is really thinking and I pray he keeps Jeff...and Jordan has told him she would rather Jeff stay than her because she would have been gone if he had not been there and she knows he will go further than she ever could...She's In Love!! If he wins he better buy her Momma a damn house lol


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 31, 2009)

michelle wants to use veto on jeff :0 .... she's so dumb and if gnat was the one who made her do/think this then as much as i hate her she deserves to win she hasn't done shit but can make people do w.e she wants .. i hope its not true


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 31, 2009)

No...Michelle said point blank she is not using the veto on Jeff...she said she knows she will go home if she does because she knows Gnat hates her..Michelle is super smart..I am watching it now....she is taking herself off the block


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 31, 2009)

I know Jeff f'd himself when he voted out Russell -- that was just a stupid move.  He should have got Natalie out.  Oh man I can stand the suspense.  Michelle should use the veto on herself -- she can't trust anyone else to help her in this game.  So now we have to see how the house decides to vote against Jeff & Jordan.  I won't be sad to see Jordan go home...lol!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 31, 2009)

They are doing the Veto ceremony now...I am sure she will take herself off...Jeff is GONE that is all it is to it...But I pray Michelle wins HOH and Veto next week and sends that little Nasty Gnat packing...But wait she said she was gonna win everything next week...she has just been laying back but she is going all out...Yeah OK right!! They should all know that everyone in the Jury is Gnats friend and she needs to GO!  I think the whole world learned from Marcellas do not get the veto and not use it..you cannot trust anyone when you are standing between them and 500K...Not using it was his Ticket to the Jury House


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 31, 2009)

Michelle took herself off

J/J suddendly realizes Nastalie is a BITCH...News flash


----------



## couturesista (Aug 31, 2009)

^^ what channel are u watching? lol 
Is it online?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 31, 2009)

I subscribe to the Live Feeds ...Yes it is online...But I watch it on my TV ...sad but it goes all day until I get sick of it and turn it off ...My dh hates it


----------



## couturesista (Aug 31, 2009)

oohh, I was sitting here like damn, Tish is all over it, lol she has a secret Big Brother hookup! lmao


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 31, 2009)

nahhh no hook up I pay for this crap!


----------



## couturesista (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah, its sooo addictive! The funny thing about BB is, all they really do is sit in a house and back stab, gossip and strategically plot on each other, and I LUV IT! it's drama at its best!

I want Kevin or Michelle to win but I don't know how that will play out. I really want Natalie and Jordan to go the hell home.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 31, 2009)

me too....Jordan is still in there pouring her heart out to Gnat...are you stupid!!!! They are just too worthless pieces of space...Yeah I think it will be Kevin or Michelle...and they will drag either Gnat or Jordan which ever one they think they can win over...Michelle will take Jordo...and so will kevin they know they can't beat Gnat she has too many friends in there


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 31, 2009)

The Money totals everyone collected from the Pandora's Box ......Gnat can't even win at picking up FREE money off the ground and put it in a trash bag but she gonna win HOH/POV this week....yeahhhhh...and Jordan is Just as bad...they are just two do nothings...Kevin...well I like him a bits...

Jeff - $3,181.00
Michelle - $ $2,563.00
Nasty - $1,000.00 
Jordan - $1,726.00
Kevin - @ $630.00 (sad)

Edit...I think Nastalie only got a 1,000 but she lied and said $1900


----------



## couturesista (Aug 31, 2009)

Why is she such a liar, and the sad part is, she lies for no reason at all. Like seriously, who cares if your in your 20s or if your 19? Why lie? uughh, she disgusts me.


----------



## macluvermre (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_They are doing the Veto ceremony now...I am sure she will take herself off...Jeff is GONE that is all it is to it...But I pray Michelle wins HOH and Veto next week and sends that little Nasty Gnat packing...But wait she said she was gonna win everything next week...she has just been laying back but she is going all out...Yeah OK right!! They should all know that everyone in the Jury is Gnats friend and she needs to GO! I think the whole world learned from Marcellas do not get the veto and not use it..you cannot trust anyone when you are standing between them and 500K...Not using it was his Ticket to the Jury House_

 

They are? What are you watching this on? Jeff is gone? Woooooo. Serves him right. LMK - are you getting feeds online or? thanks


----------



## macluvermre (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I subscribe to the Live Feeds ...Yes it is online...But I watch it on my TV ...sad but it goes all day until I get sick of it and turn it off ...My dh hates it_

 

So... I didn't read down far enough, nevermind. I am going to check this out!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 1, 2009)

Jeff is not offically gone yet...the next eviction is not til Thursday but he has no votes.....Michelle & Jeff offered her HOH next week if she saves Jeff...Cuz Kevin can't play....That is the best deal ever...I was sure she was gonna take it....Two minutes later she went right and told Kevin the whole conversation...she is truly stupid if she does not take that deal...because  there is NO way she will win HOH this week if someone does not give it to her....But she told Kevin she will be loyal to him...well that may cost you 500K sistah!

Yes I get them Online...I just have my PC hooked to my TV so I can watch it on the tube


----------



## macluvermre (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ I was so freakin' thinking that since he booted Russell last week - it may come back to bite him. I like Jeff. Don't like the JJ couple, but hey - when you are trapped in a house for that long, anything is bound to happen. I wonder if lil' Kevin doesn't calmly walk away with the loot! I love BB this season.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it will come down to Kevin or Michelle ...Michelle has truly earned it if so ...she is crazy but she has played the game


----------



## macluvermre (Sep 1, 2009)

Michelle is rather sneaky to me, I have to wonder if she is acting that well, or she is just a taco short of a combo sometimes. The quiet ones are the ones are the ones to watch out for.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Michelle is Smart as hell....she is a Doctor after all...But she is cooky crazy...she spends more time talking to herself than anyone else...But she is very very smart and knows every move she is making...she evaluates every move down to a science


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 1, 2009)

Man Tish is hooking us up with the live feeds.  Fortunately I got my DH hooked on BB to the point where he wants to talk about the show when it's over...LOL!!  If I had the live feeds, he would be right there watching it with me  

I can't wait for Thursday now to see who gets voted out.  I think Natalie should take the deal to keep Jeff.  When it comes down to it....your playinf a game for $500k not for friendship.  I think Kevin will get more votes from the Jury House over Natalie.  Kevin has won competitions and Natalie isn't good at anything but running her mouth and acting like a bully (especially when she was Jessie sidekick).  Which reminds me...I was shocked as hell that she had a boyfriend when she received a call from her dad.  Even my DH was shocked.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nahh she isn't because she thinks Jeff will boot her at final 2...and Kevin won't...which he will!!! I pray she goes next week i am so sick of her...Her chewing bothers me...everything about her ...her breathing....But I will keep my fingers crossed...I hope they make the deal with her then say Sorry changed my mind like Kevin and she did


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 2, 2009)

Seriously, Jordan has to be the most pathetic thing.  She is absolutely useless at competitions and she is right when she says that the only reason she's there is because of Jeff.  

Natalie is also pathetic; she can't win a damn thing.  

I would like to see Jeff, Kevin & Michele in the final 3.  Michele does bother me but at least you can't say she isn't trying hard and doesn't work for it.  Out of all the girls on the show she has been the best.

I actually had a bit of respect for Jesse on Sunday when he said that kicking him out was the smartest thing that Jeff did and that he may just vote for him in the end.  Guess that shows he's not a complete idiot!

What I want to see is a Jesse & Russel rumble in the jury house!  That would be well worth the watch.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2009)

^^ Agreed...But Jesse & Russell really like each other...two peas in a pod!! I would like to see that F3 too...but my hope is fading away!!!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Seriously, Jordan has to be the most pathetic thing. She is absolutely useless at competitions and she is right when she says that the only reason she's there is because of Jeff. 

Natalie is also pathetic; she can't win a damn thing. 

I would like to see Jeff, Kevin & Michele in the final 3. Michele does bother me but at least you can't say she isn't trying hard and doesn't work for it. Out of all the girls on the show she has been the best.

*I actually had a bit of respect for Jesse on Sunday when he said that kicking him out was the smartest thing that Jeff did and that he may just vote for him in the end. Guess that shows he's not a complete idiot!*

What I want to see is a Jesse & Russel rumble in the jury house! That would be well worth the watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ditto, at least he's nota sore loser.... good for Jesse


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah what pisses me about Jeff is How he allowed Jordan to campaign for herself to go and him to stay...Be a man...Campaign for yourself...Let Jordan be voted out because they want to vote her out not because she is trying to save you...so what if you have carried her that was your choice and why make someone give up a possible 500K or 50K voluntarily for your ass....When you are not gonna do crap for her in the end...That just kind of bugged me because he did not do a lot of work he just won the CDT to be honest....he did not do anything before that and seriously if it had not been for America's vote he would have BEEEENNNN gone


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 2, 2009)

J/J are so annoying they were running their mouths last week at russle and now look at them ... and how much of a man is jeff after the pov michelle wanted a hug and he pushed her away its his own damn fault ...

jordan is soo dumb i dont think jeff will really care about her outside of the house,and she's like all over him making him take her on his Hawain trip he will have women all over him when hes done BB.  It was soo funny when Gnat was asking him what kinda women he likes and all his triats were the complete opposite of Jordan haha


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2009)

^^ I know right...you gone get mad cuz she Beat you fair and square...and she is the ONLY one fighting to keep him in the house...I seriously think Jordo thinks Jeff is gonna spend the rest of his life with her....Ok No...after the show it's like he said we will probably text for a few weeks and then it will die off...


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't even know who i want to win Big brother anymore. I love j / j but there probably going to get voted out soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i am gunning for Michelle


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope Jordan goes tonight.  Then somehow get Natalie out next week.  These are the 2 that didn't win or do anything in the game.  

When are we going to see footage of the jury house???


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

They showed when Lydia arrived...they have not shown Russell yet though...that I have seen anyway....I just need them to hurry up and boot Gnat so that I can care about the show again...and then after that I want Kevin gone...I was all for him but he is such a fool behind Gnat that he has worked his way on my I want Gone List as well

Hopefully the F2 will be Jeff/Michelle or Jordan/Michelle


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

My sexy eye-candy is leaving tonight!!! I almost wanna shed a tear!!!

Nastalie WON I am throwing up inside


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 3, 2009)

omg!
I hope Michelle wins HOH

edit: bleh Natalie? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry...I can't believe they allowed her to come back and win!! Ugghhh it sucks!!! Jordan and Michelle had the damn game!


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Sep 3, 2009)

I miss Jeff=( I freakn cant believe Natalie won HOH!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stand her.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^ That bitch better not make it to F2 I mean that!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Sorry...*I can't believe they allowed her to come back and win!!* Ugghhh it sucks!!! Jordan and Michelle had the damn game!_

 

what do u mean come back and win? 
Sorry I didn't see the show I forgot today was Thursday


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

they had basically Fact or Fiction questions and Jordan and Michelle were tied for the lead......then they asked the last question and both Michelle & Jordan missed it and then it allowed Gnat to tie with them....and then they had to do the tie breaker question and Gnat won

Uggh she is going thru this I told you Kevin I would win...I am on my period and I won...Ugghhh I hate that troll


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_what do u mean come back and win? 
Sorry I didn't see the show I forgot today was Thursday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Natalie was 2 points behind and she got 2 right after she was losing and made a comeback.


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^ That bitch better not make it to F2 I mean that!_

 
I'm right with you on that!!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 3, 2009)

damn I'm mad, Michelle better win veto


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok this is my hopes....I know I am reaching....

Nat told Kevin she has to put him up to make it look good with Jordan....So she is gonna put up Kevin/Michelle...and of course she will win Veto and take him off...again wtf ever 
(Ugghhh she is even making Kevin sleep in the Splish Splash room to keep Jordan / Michelle from talking...wtf ever!!) 


My Veto Dreams.......
Jordan has to win Veto with help of Michelle...Jordan takes Michelle off and then she and Michelle are safe, no one else to put up...Kevin automatically goes home...

Then they pick her ass off in F3


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 3, 2009)

eww gnat won HOH ... i hope we get to see a pic of her 'boyfriend' in the hoh room 

hopefully there's a  twist there should be more to the pandora box then what they have shown


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^^ yeah but I wish it had been before Jeff left so I don't think so...Because they handed them all their Check...But I do think there is another trick coming up


----------



## Juxtapose (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I think it will come down to Kevin or Michelle ...Michelle has truly earned it if so ...she is crazy but she has played the game_

 
I think Michelle will win too. Even in the Jury house, I think they'd pick Michelle over Kevin. Russell and Jesse at least has shown they recognize someone who's played the game better, than someone who's a floater. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Oh Michelle is Smart as hell....she is a Doctor after all...But she is cooky crazy...she spends more time talking to herself than anyone else...But she is very very smart and knows every move she is making...she evaluates every move down to a science_

 
Michelle is really smart. Out of the four left, she should win. I don't think she's crazy, I'd be doing that too in the house. She just isn't a type A personality--she's an internal thinker, I respect that she got this far, she just did it in a subtle way and weeded out the real crazies.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Sorry...I can't believe they allowed her to come back and win!! Ugghhh it sucks!!! Jordan and Michelle had the damn game!_

 
Omg, this is just madness I tell you, madness!!!! I thought FOR SURE Jordan or Michelle would get it. For sure! AHHhhh!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^ That bitch better not make it to F2 I mean that!_

 
True that. Unfortunately, a miracle's gotta happen. If Natalie makes final two, she'll win the game. The only person who might have a slim chance of beating Natalie in the final 2 would be Michelle I think. Even still, Natalie has a lot of friends in the jury house. 

If Kevin doesn't make a big move away from Natalie, he is screwed. I see his only shot being with Jordan. Natalie will beat him in the final two and so will Michelle. Kevin and Jordan--it's a toss up, probably Kevin, cuz he has more friends sitting there.  

Tonight was the worst case scenario that could happen. What pissed me off the most was when Natalie screamed at the end, "This is for you, Chima!" and then something about how she will seek revenge. WTF????  Is this girl completely senile? Chima did her self in, and as for the revenge part, omg, get over it, seriously!!! I just have no respect for someone like Natalie who doesn't even understand the game.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah i like her husband said she can't ever remember anything in real life and they can't figure out why....Ok that is the crazy part...go get some test done


----------



## Juxtapose (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Yeah i like her husband said she can't ever remember anything in real life and they can't figure out why....Ok that is the crazy part...go get some test done_

 
Idk, that doesn't bother me cuz I can totally relate to that. I have horrible memory issues, which I sometimes wonder, it could be due to that fact that I have narcolepsy (a sleep disorder). Granted, not a lot is known about the specifics of narcolepsy, especially to do with memory impairment, but it's possible they correlate. Sry for the ramble. Anyways, I feel for Michelle--you can have a brilliant and smart mind in many ways and have hang ups that are out of your control, i.e. memory.


----------



## Juxtapose (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Ok this is my hopes....I know I am reaching....

Nat told Kevin she has to put him up to make it look good with Jordan....So she is gonna put up Kevin/Michelle...and of course she will win Veto and take him off...again wtf ever 
(Ugghhh she is even making Kevin sleep in the Splish Splash room to keep Jordan / Michelle from talking...wtf ever!!) 


My Veto Dreams.......
Jordan has to win Veto with help of Michelle...Jordan takes Michelle off and then she and Michelle are safe, no one else to put up...Kevin automatically goes home...

Then they pick her ass off in F3_

 
Tish--I like the way you think. That would be amazing if Nat would be dumb enough to put up Kevin. She certainly has the potential, I'll give her that much, lol. 

Is she really making Kevin sleep in the Splish Splash room???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^^ yeah but I wish it had been before Jeff left so I don't think so...Because they handed them all their Check...But I do think there is another trick coming up_

 
Jordan and Michelle need to pray for a twist in the game. There's a lot of luck involved in getting any closer to the final 2. ...I will not lose hope yet!


----------



## Juxtapose (Sep 3, 2009)

It's times like these where I wish I had the live feed like you, Tish! I should have got into this thread at the beginning, I freaking love this show. I love analyzing players moves in the game.


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 3, 2009)

haha gnat's talking like she already won the veto ...... i cant stand her another thing i noticed is why does she hide her body all the time like the last hoh when kevin won she had a rack and i was like wtf where did those come from.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah she is firm about Putting up Kevin and I am shocked that Kevin is not protesting it...he just goes...Ok, but you have to promise me you will play hard for the Veto....Oh DUDE...I'm gonna win the Veto...Ugghhh Win Once and now we are super cocky! Ok I just hate her....maybe if I liked her she wouldnt bother me so bad...But since I don't she does...they are getting ready to show her HOH room shortly I can't wait to see the dude that actually likes her in real life....

I pray Michelle or Jordan makes F2....but Jordan has got to get her act together and try harder

No clue why she hides...because she has a kick ass body...still hate her...when I saw her in the bathing suits..I was like wow where did that come from


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2009)

They must have just had some kind of luxury comp...they are all trying on brand new clothes....and they all have tags and crap on them


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 4, 2009)

lol did they show gnats hoh room yet ??


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2009)

Not yet....but she got the worse clothes of the bunch...a cute bathing suit...But all the clothes are too big for her because she is a XS....Whhaaahhhh sucks to be her


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 4, 2009)

haha i bet that was done on purpose


did u notice how they didn't show jeff any goodbye messages ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2009)

I know I kept wondering....Did I miss them....did I go to the bathrrom...weird...and I know they did them because Jordan was telling Jeff what she said and that she cried....

I was trying to stay up and wait to see the Trolls HOH ...but I am too sleepy and they still don't have it ready...they probably had no thoughts of her ass winning......I will have to see the pictures of them tomorrow


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 4, 2009)

thats ok looking at gnat then going to sleep will cause a nightmare ... i wonder if they'll have a pic of jessie for her lol


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 4, 2009)

Lmao^^


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 4, 2009)

D/h is calling that gnat wins....I will be VERY disappointed if she won it! :angry:


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry but I was sad to see Jeff go.  It was amazing to see how the studio audience reacted to him.  My dh & I were laughing.  

Needless to say....I can't believe Nat won HOH!  I wanted Michelle to win it. Then Nat was so cocky about winning.  

Like everyone else, I hope she doesn't make it to F2!  And I'm dying to see the pic of her man...LMAO.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_D/h is calling that gnat wins....I will be VERY disappointed if she won it! :angry:_

 

She won HOH yesterday...are you saying someone is saying they think she will win the game....She has a very good chance of winning the game since she will be in the F3 for sure ...But I will die if she does too


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2009)

Update...Gnat has not done nominations yet...they had a contest....it was part 2 of the pandora's Box....She was able to spend 20 mins with her Boyfriend in the Big Brother House...but in return she had to give up playing in the up coming Veto competion...she gave it up to spend 20 mins with her boyfriend....he gave her a twistie tie ring and purposed...he will give her a real one later....(That MoFo just think she is gonna win that 500k) j/k but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But this may be a big mistake if she can't play and she puts kevin up with Michelle and Jordan or Michelle wins that veto...Kevin might be Gone...But now she may put up Michelle and Jordan...we shall see later tonight


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 4, 2009)

i just read that on jokers !! wow lol what did her man look like


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2009)

They did not show them ....they did Trivia on the screen...until it was over....They may show shots on Sunday's show


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 4, 2009)

lol guy on the left


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2009)

well ok...........That little boy is soooo cute


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_She won HOH yesterday...are you saying someone is saying they think she will win the game....She has a very good chance of winning the game since she will be in the F3 for sure ...But I will die if she does too_

 
Her winning the whole damn thing! Very disappointing that she is this far and has that chance...


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

^^ Sad part is because everyone else was so stupid and took her this far!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

They are ghetting ready to play Veto....Go Michelle Go Jordo!!

Why did Kevin just look at Gnat's b/f picture and go...My Man is so much cuter and yours is just uccckkkkkk ....he was talking to himself...Gnat was out of the room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he asked Michelle what they planned to do after Veto...Michelle cut him off and said I am not making any deals until after Veto...he was pissed...he told Gnat so if he wins that Bitch is going home...Oh well...You better hope it works in your favor Kevo


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

They are playing Veto Ya'll please please let Michelle win...she takes herself off...and she is the only Vote!! Then she can say what Kevin said to Jeff...Sorry, Dude You're out of here....or Jordan wins takes Michelle off and they can Both say ...Kevin, You're out of here....

I liked Kevin until he kept that Gnat around and shitted Jeff! and since she can't go this week...He needs to for his undying loyalty to her Nasty ass


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

Kevin WON! they are sending Michelle home...Looks like Gnat and Kevin will be F2...What the hell can Jordan do to stop them in F3


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_











 Kevin WON! they are sending Michelle home...Looks like Gnat and Kevin will be F2...What the hell can Jordan do to stop them in F3_

 
Pathetic...neither of them deserve to win.  Neither did anything but ride coattails until the end.  The whole thing just pisses me off!!!  I think this may be my last season of watching...this lot was pathetic for the most part.  Has not been exciting since the seasons with Kaysar & Dr. Will!


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 5, 2009)

im not watching anymore !!! this sucks i blame this all on jeff he should not have sent russle home, im so mad ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

I know they said Jordan was out in the first few mins....It was questions I think ...she keeps saying she is so embarressed cuz she can never win shit....Kevin told Gnat that if he finds out she is BS'n him and has no plans to take him to F2 he will be pissed...She swears on her life...they are both lying they both want to take Jordo because they think she is a looser that no one will vote for


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_im not watching anymore !!! this sucks i blame this all on jeff he should not have sent russle home, im so mad ...._

 
That is the point the Good went bad...and they all Got Got


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

Jordan just said she is the worse player in BB history...Ok I would have to agree


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 5, 2009)

aww poor jordan she's not the worst, she tries her best and although shes not that smart she hasn't played dirty or lied to people. I heard that she was casted and didnt know anything about BB... Gnat is the worst player on BB and it'll be so funny when she gets out of the house and finds how hated she is. The people this season where soo stupid even though i didn't like Casey and Laura i wish they would have stayed they would have seen right through Gnat and her BS. I agree Makeup Emporium this has to be the worst season ever, i think most of it would have to do with the gayest twist ever invented HS clicks .... seriously ?? if it wasn't for that there would be no jessie, no gnat no lydia no ronnie ect .... the only people probably would have been jeff, laura, jordan, braden and Kevin (just because every season there seems to be one gay guy kinda weird)... All the other people i think BB picked them up at a psych ward... the ratings are going fall so much this week unless something happens with pandora box. BB should just cancel the rest of this season and redo BB 11from scratch.


LOL sorry for the rant but i love BB and every summer i look forward to it this season was just a huge ass let down ..


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I think BB makes it suck....the Cliques, CDT all that crap interferes with the game...Just let them play like they did when the show first started....Let them battle it out individually....Gnat/Kevo are so big headed...they are  blowing their pretend guns and saying how they are gonna torture Michelle this week...ahh thats a vote tricks!...Operation Success...Ugghhh I am sick of them...Please let Gnat not make it to F2 Please Please!! They are both saying they knew coming in they would make it to F2...wtf'ever


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree this BB sucks I havent watched last season, or the season before last I think.... but I still love the game when stupid people aren't in it....
And I'm hoping Kevin wins it all now, Jordon is dumber than a rock


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have stopped watching to be honest! I am so disturbed by Nastalie that it doesn't quite peek my interest anymore...Maybe if I hear she is gone next week I will resume to see who wins


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 7, 2009)

no Tish!! Who's gonna give us the low down on the live feeds!!????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao
nah ITA with u, these people on BB suck!!!!
Can't wait for the finales


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 8, 2009)

I have to say that Sunday's episode was so boring.  I just couldn't watch Natalie and that cheesy wedding proposal...**gag**!  I hate hearing her talk.  

I'll watch tonight b/c I've already invested this much time in the season and hopefully I can see Jeff in the Jury House 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I too hope Nat doesn't make it to F2 and that Kevin wins.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bye Michelle....I hate this show...Please let kevin screw Gnat ...Please Please...he has to win and take Jordo


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jordo is still hanging on after 30 mins surprise...Gnat is talking shit...and Jordon is talking too much...Kevin is the only one concentrating....


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ice is coming down like Crazy now!!! they are all still hanging tuff...Gnat still talking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juxtapose (Sep 9, 2009)

Nat needs to leave. Her lies are absolutely ridiculous, and don't even get me started on the proposal business. Her little crown costume and sunglasses made me want to puke. Man, I sound like such a hater, but I can't stand watching her! I hope Kevin and Jordan make final two.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jordan fell....of course....Gnat dropped after her and Kevin made a F2 deal....Kevin won the 1st portion...the only way Jordan can go is if she wins part 2 & 3....should be laugh at the chances of that now


----------



## Juxtapose (Sep 9, 2009)

oh goodness...I really hope Kevin is just saying that to Nat and not really going to take her. He would be a fool to do so.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 9, 2009)

He would be super stupid....But time will tell....I guess if he preferes 50K over 500K he will...if not he better drag Jordan along


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 9, 2009)

oh shocker that Jordan fell off...LOL!  Poor thing is sweet but this is a game for pete's sake!

Oh I hope Kevin wins and doesn't take Nat to F2.  I couldn't stand to see her in her crown & cane again!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 9, 2009)

this is worse then when ivette and maggie where in the F2 and they didn't do shit either


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^I totally forgot about them!!  Guess that was b/c they are forgettable!!

I swear if Natalie wins I am never watching the show again.  She's one of those people that everytime they open their mouths I want to put my fist in her face!  Guess she brings out the worst in me.


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Jordan just said she is the worse player in BB history...Ok I would have to agree_

 
lol so true! I agree!


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_^^^I totally forgot about them!! Guess that was b/c they are forgettable!!

I swear if Natalie wins I am never watching the show again. She's one of those people that everytime they open their mouths I want to put my fist in her face! Guess she brings out the worst in me._

 
lol natalie has that effect on me too!!


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 10, 2009)

I remember Yvette & Maggie too.  I think Natalie gets on my nerves more than Yvette if that is imaginable!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have new HOPE!! Jordan rocked in that competition...now she and kevin do a face off !!! ...Now we have to hear how Gnat should have won grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so happy Jordan won instead of Nat.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 10, 2009)

^^ me too..I pray they kick Gnat to the curb...and the funny part is...she doesn't even get a chance to taint the jury house...she won't see them to finale night!!! I want Kevo/Jordo to be the F2...I totally hate Nastalie

Now she is working Jordo to death talking about Kevin! Whatever! Then talking about Jordo to Kevin...she is working both holes and she is disgusting


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah she's so awful. She doesn't even deserve the $50 000. And I doubt she'll get America's vote either. It's sort of funny how she's oblivious that she doesn't have as many fans in the jury house either.


----------



## Juxtapose (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^ me too..I pray they kick Gnat to the curb...and the funny part is...she doesn't even get a chance to taint the jury house...she won't see them to finale night!!! I want Kevo/Jordo to be the F2...I totally hate Nastalie

Now she is working Jordo to death talking about Kevin! Whatever! Then talking about Jordo to Kevin...she is working both holes and she is disgusting_

 
I was absolutely floored when Jordan won. Thank goodness!!!! I can't believe she schooled Natalie by that much. Haha...just goes to show, never bank on winning something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You're right!!! Gnat wouldn't get to taint the jury house! She could have done some major damage too, I mean, the girl comes up with the craziest bs for no reason.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope she is not as stupid as she is sounding...she has just sworn to Gnat that if she wins she will 100% take her....Gnat told her that Kevin said that if Jordo is smart she would take you not me because she would not win over me....kevin said no such thing!!! I hate her and Jordon is telling *everything* Kevin has said to her she is such a Crazy!!! If she wins and Takes Gnat she does not even deserve the 50k


----------



## Juxtapose (Sep 10, 2009)

You know, I have to say, I'm really proud of Jordan for winning. Good for her, she brought her game face, and she deserved it over Gnat.  I really hope it pumps her up for the 3rd round. To see her win the last HOH would be great. I even think it could sway some people on the jury to vote for her if she were to win HOH. 

I liked hearing from the previous Big Brother players and they shared some interesting insight. Evel Dick had a good point, that the best players don't always win this game. Very true. A lot has to do with luck, and it's all about the timing in which you win things, I think. 

Just taking Jordan's defense here for a min, she totally could win the game, and I really think if she wins HOH, she would deserve it. Kevin woke up near the end of the game and had some good plays. But, he too was a floater.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok...Jordo and Kevin are talking while the Gnat is in the DR...and they are totally throwing Gnat under the Bus ...so I think they are both lying to Gnat and I pray they are.....kevin said there is no way in hell he is taking her and Jordo said the same thing....so maybe their is hope that Jordo is a smart little one after all


----------



## Juxtapose (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I hope she is not as stupid as she is sounding...she has just sworn to Gnat that if she wins she will 100% take her....Gnat told her that Kevin said that if Jordo is smart she would take you not me because she would not win over me....kevin said no such thing!!! I hate her and Jordon is telling *everything* Kevin has said to her she is such a Crazy!!! If she wins and Takes Gnat she does not even deserve the 50k_

 
She has got to know that Gnat is a Crazy! The girl is nutzo! I can't imagine what it would be like to live with her in that house. I mean, the whole king crown, sunglasses, and robe get-up at nomination ceremony? The completely ridiculous and just plain stupid lie she made up to cover what, that her bf proposed? As if anyone there cares? lol, Gnat, good one.

Gnat has completely ruined her game by overthinking things. She overthinks things that play no importance to her game. The whole thing with nominating Kevin--what was she thinking? I get that she was trying to fool the other two girls, but come on, that was completely unnecessary. She was sooooo lucky that Kevin won the veto.

Anyways, back on topic. Gnat is done as far as I can tell. She will pull every last desperate attempt to butter up Jordo and Kev because it's all she has at this point. Hopefully they both stay focused on keeping their heads clear of all the crap she spews to them.


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 10, 2009)

i had to watch 2nights episode even though i said i wouldn't ..... how cool that jordan won and ofcourse gnat is making up excuses about how she lost .. that was such an easy comp imo

what a way to boost up the ratings by showing janelle and them for no reason lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah it was super easy if you took your time ...the problem occurred when the ball went in the wrong hole...I think if Gnat wasn't trying to roll so fast she would have been okay because she knew all the answers ...But wait she was on the "Athletes" hummm but couldn't make the ball in the holes....pity


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 11, 2009)

As much as I hate to say it, because the thought of giving Natalie any money makes me sick, but Jordan probably would have a better chance of winning if she wins HOH and takes Nat.  It seems Kevin would win against either of them so her best bet is Natalie.  No one in the house likes Natalie and Jordan really hasn't done anything bad to anyone except her blowup fight with Russell.

Jordan vs Nat - the only people who may vote for Nat are Kevin (that is even iffie) and Jessie (he probably will).  Jeff & Michele would for sure vote for Jordan.  Lydia says she hates Nat & then it's a toss-up as to who Russell dislikes least; I think he hates Nat more because he will know from Jeff that she was the mastermind behind his decision to boot Russell.

With a tie America's vote will decide who wins!


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_As much as I hate to say it, because the thought of giving Natalie any money makes me sick, but Jordan probably would have a better chance of winning if she wins HOH and takes Nat. It seems Kevin would win against either of them so her best bet is Natalie. No one in the house likes Natalie and Jordan really hasn't done anything bad to anyone except her blowup fight with Russell.

Jordan vs Nat - the only people who may vote for Nat are Kevin (that is even iffie) and Jessie (he probably will). Jeff & Michele would for sure vote for Jordan. Lydia says she hates Nat & then it's a toss-up as to who Russell dislikes least; I think he hates Nat more because he will know from Jeff that she was the mastermind behind his decision to boot Russell.

With a tie America's vote will decide who wins!_

 

they showed the jury house last night and every1 was pretty pissed at gnat that she made this far without doing anything. If the final HOH is the same as the last seasons i think jordan will take it, remember where they have the final two and they ask  jury members certain questions and the two HOH have to pick an answer between two ( a or b) And then she takes gnat with her. gnat thinking she's going to win it all and then BAM 7-0 Jordan wins.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 11, 2009)

^^^yeah but I truly want Kevin and Jordo to go...I don't even want Gnat given the chance at 50K....at least with Kevin and Jordan I wouldn't mind either of them winning either prize...although I do think Kevin deserves the 500K over her because he has played a better game...But I think she deserves the 50K over Nastylie not that she played so much a better game than her but she was just a better overall person IMO


----------



## MACaDiiCt5!90 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi All, Where has this forum been my whole specktra life... But ne way im a die hard Jordan fan at the moment and i didnt watch the previous seasons but for some reason i was sucked in this season. i was soo upset when jeff left... i dont think natalie realized she has 0 chance at winning 500,000 cuz she was talking about how if she goes on with Jordan she doesnt have a chance. Uhmm everyone in the Jury House can not stand her and i doubt highly america will vote for her sooooooo she shouldnt care who takes her just pray someone does.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2009)

Why Jordan Why!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate the fact that Gnat even has the chance to win 50K let alone 500K....Why did you pick that roach!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 16, 2009)

haha jessie didn't even vote for gnat !!!!!! and she was talking all this shit about being loyal to him the whole show and he didn't even vote for her hahaha. Jordan is obviously not so bright but she's so cute im glad she won. Finally a nice person won BB.



Dont worry Tish all of america/canada/uk ....  hate gnat when she gets out and see how hated she is  that $50,000 will be invested in her therapy money.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 16, 2009)

Jordan made the best move in the end.  She would have lost against Kevin!  

I almost peed my pants laughing when Jessie voted for Jordan.  Jordan looked like her jaw was going to hit the floor!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think she would have lost to Kevin.....I think it would have been closer though.....But yeah Gnat had this shit look on her face when she saw Lydia nor Jessie voted for her...I think if it had been Kevin....Russel, Jessie, Jeff, Michelle & America would have still voted for Jordo....and even if Jesse or Russel would have flopped she would have still had the numbers with America voting....She is a true dumb blonde but I really liked her and Jeffo...Kevin would have clearly beat Gnat tho...But he knew he did not stand a chance against Jordan


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 19, 2009)

Natalie "Scrappy" Big Brother 11 Autographed Sports Bra - eBay (item 270458037001 end time Sep-24-09 19:44:00 PDT)


ewww


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_Natalie "Scrappy" Big Brother 11 Autographed Sports Bra - eBay (item 270458037001 end time Sep-24-09 19:44:00 PDT)


ewww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





   I think I just threw up a little tiny bit in my mouth!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2009)

and more!!!!!!   Total 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why just her Nasty ass 
Natalie Big Brother 11 Infamous Trashbag jumpsuit - eBay (item 270458041931 end time Sep-24-09 20:03:26 PDT)


Natalie Big Brother 11 Blue Autographed Tank Top - eBay (item 270458049439 end time Sep-24-09 20:36:55 PDT)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 19, 2009)

That's so tacky, what a waste of $29.99.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 19, 2009)

The only reason I would want something of Natalie's would be to burn it in effigy!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone watching the new season, tonight?


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am, but I think this season is kinda boring. I wish the cast was more diverse


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

I miss Big Brother!!!! This past season was lame tho!


----------

